# Anyone want to borrow a Drivel??



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 17, 2010)

OK here we go again.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 17, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> OK here we go again.



Meanie......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 17, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Meanie......


 
Meaner !!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 17, 2010)

Dang....it is hot in here, somebody needs to fix the A/C!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 17, 2010)

Alright folks I am out.......gotta get to work. Have a good one peeps!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 17, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Dang....it is hot in here, somebody needs to fix the A/C!!



It's all Miguels fault.... blame him.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 17, 2010)

fo shizzle my drizzle...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 17, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Dang....it is hot in here, somebody needs to fix the A/C!!


 
Better watch it. I'll be there in a week and you don't want my bad luck to rub off on you...


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 17, 2010)

Hey Miguel, fix the AC


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 17, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Hey Miguel, fix the AC



 he can't..... he is bad luck didn't ya just hear him...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 17, 2010)

Just for that I'm having nothing but refried beans for lunch. I'll show you smart alecs....


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 17, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> OK here we go again.



You forgot the smiley


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 17, 2010)

One more drivel before I go.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 17, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just for that I'm having nothing but refried beans for lunch. I'll show you smart alecs....



 it's gonna hurt don't do it!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 17, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Alright folks I am out.......gotta get to work. Have a good one peeps!!



Have a good day!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Better watch it. I'll be there in a week and you don't want my bad luck to rub off on you...



I thought it was Uncle Creepy with the bad luck?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 17, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> You forgot the smiley


 

WHO'S SMILIN !!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 17, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just for that I'm having nothing but refried beans for lunch. I'll show you smart alecs....



You don't want that battle....you will loose


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 17, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> You don't want that battle....you will loose


 
Why? Does Yara fight dirty in that arena?? 

OK, I'm going to work so I can be in the AC. The wife, kid and dogs will just have to make do...


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 17, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Why? Does Yara fight dirty in that arena??
> 
> OK, I'm going to work so I can be in the AC. The wife, kid and dogs will just have to make do...



I'm a lady.... I don't pass gas, sweat, poop, cuss, or raise my voice.


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 17, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Why? Does Yara fight dirty in that arena??



You have met me,you should know not to throw down a challenge...

I ate beenie weenies for 6 weeks while in the service,so you wanna play


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 17, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I'm a lady.... I don't Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----, sweat, poop, cuss, or raise my voice.



Is it me or is the water level getting higher


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 17, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I'm a lady.... I don't pass gas, sweat, poop, cuss, or raise my voice.


 
Or Lie....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 17, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> You have met me,you should know not to throw down a challenge...
> 
> I ate beenie weenies for 6 weeks while in the service,so you wanna play


 
That means you were in the Army,,,,,,,,and not the Navy then...


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 17, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That means you were in the Army,,,,,,,,and not the Navy then...



Not quite...when you work the flight deck of a carrier you eat what you can when you can!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 17, 2010)

Mornin



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> How many you got already?





YaraG. said:


> I have a client that has a shot glass from just about every country... he travels too much.



Probly got better than 40 on the shot glasses

Jus the wall I dont have no idea its spilling across the floor and dresser


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 17, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Is it me or is the water level getting higher


HEY!!!! I fixed that!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Or Lie....


Ooops forgot the most important...


Miguel Cervantes said:


> That means you were in the Army,,,,,,,,and not the Navy then...


EEEeeewwwww, you two!


Hankus said:


> Mornin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He has about 120 something right now....


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 17, 2010)

Mornin knuckleheads... almost time to hop on the plane and head home


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 17, 2010)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Mornin knuckleheads... almost time to hop on the plane and head home



Hey Bobby!  Where are you?


----------



## Strych9 (Jun 17, 2010)

Welp, I guess this grass aint gonna cut itself.  Hankus...I got the cooler loaded up with cold ones.  You in?


----------



## Hankus (Jun 17, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> He has about 120 something right now....



I aint sure I still find some that I bought and people gave me on occasion, and I need to put em in the same place so I know what I got


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 17, 2010)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Mornin knuckleheads... almost time to hop on the plane and head home



Mornin.... have a safe trip and be careful with hot gas.... this room is full of it


----------



## Hankus (Jun 17, 2010)

Strych9 said:


> Welp, I guess this grass aint gonna cut itself.  Hankus...I got the cooler loaded up with cold ones.  You in?



In up to my neck


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 17, 2010)

Strych9 said:


> Welp, I guess this grass aint gonna cut itself.  Hankus...I got the cooler loaded up with cold ones.  You in?



With or without shirt?


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 17, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I aint sure I still find some that I bought and people gave me on occasion, and I need to put em in the same place so I know what I got



...... interesting.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 17, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> View attachment 535282...... interesting.



KEWL


----------



## OlAlabama (Jun 17, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I'm a lady.... I don't pass gas, sweat, poop, cuss, or raise my voice.



I put a lid on it, but it got out and ran up my leg. Now that for sure ul make ya dance!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 17, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> With or without shirt?



Think its best if I keep the shirt on but we on Strych dime so its his call


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 17, 2010)

OlAlabama said:


> I put a lid on it, but it got out and ran up my leg. Now that for sure ul make ya dance!



Ouch.... hope nothing is missin!


----------



## Strych9 (Jun 17, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Think its best if I keep the shirt on but we on Strych dime so its his call



you be shirts, I'll be skins!


----------



## OlAlabama (Jun 17, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Ouch.... hope nothing is missin!



Not missin, just messin.  Always messin! But listen YG, if'n ya don't raise y'alls voice, what cha doin in yur avtar?

.........................................

Goin to work now. Gonna be only 96 today. Thankfully I work outside too enjoy it.  Can't wait till Summer.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 17, 2010)

OlAlabama said:


> Not missin, just messin.  Always messin! But listen YG, if'n ya don't raise y'alls voice, what cha doin in yur avtar?
> 
> .........................................
> 
> Goin to work now. Gonna be only 96 today. Thankfully I work outside too enjoy it.  Can't wait till Summer.



Sore throat!!!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 17, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Think its best if I keep the shirt on but we on Strych dime so its his call



Josh usually does mine with no shirt.



Strych9 said:


> you be shirts, I'll be skins!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 17, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Hey Bobby!  Where are you?



Austin TX, been in meetings all week.


----------



## Bitteroot (Jun 17, 2010)

hey......


----------



## bigox911 (Jun 17, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> hey......



hey...


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 17, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> hey......



Hey is for horses....


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 17, 2010)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Austin TX, been in meetings all week.



Did you visit our Texan?



Bitteroot said:


> hey......





bigox911 said:


> hey...



Hello Boys!

Lee.....


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 17, 2010)

Ok, the Mexican just called and told me we were going to lunch.  See ya'll later!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 17, 2010)

Strych9 said:


> you be shirts, I'll be skins!


MMMMMmmmmmmmmmm




Bitteroot said:


> hey......


Bitter!!!!



bigox911 said:


> hey...


HEyyyy Leeeee!!! 



OutFishHim said:


> Ok, the Mexican just called and told me we were going to lunch.  See ya'll later!


 Have fun sista, pinch a cheek for me, K? thanks!


----------



## bigox911 (Jun 17, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Did you visit our Texan?
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Keebs said:


> MMMMMmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


keee eee eeeeeebs


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 17, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Ok, the Mexican just called and told me we were going to lunch.  See ya'll later!



Tequila shots??  Im jealous....


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 17, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Tequila shots??  Im jealous....



What about the worm


----------



## Bitteroot (Jun 17, 2010)

bye..... I gotta go work...


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 17, 2010)

Morning folks!

By folks!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 17, 2010)

school fer me


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 17, 2010)

Workin2Hunt said:


> What about the worm


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 17, 2010)

Morning, heck of a storm we had last night. Ya'll fair o.k?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 17, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Morning, heck of a storm we had last night. Ya'll fair o.k?



It just teased us in my neck of the woods!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 17, 2010)

mama said it looked like a tornado came through Locust Grove at the farm...


----------



## Keebs (Jun 17, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> mama said it looked like a tornado came through Locust Grove at the farm...



You ARE kin to slip then, huh?!?!


----------



## slip (Jun 17, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> mama said it looked like a tornado came through Locust Grove at the farm...



all we got was rain and lightning at my place.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 17, 2010)

slip said:


> all we got was rain and lightning at my place.



No tree's down? No alley path cut through the woods? Nuttin???  dang, how far ya live from granny??


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 17, 2010)

Keebs said:


> It just teased us in my neck of the woods!


Wow, we got shelled! All good today. Got birds at all my feeders.



BBQBOSS said:


> mama said it looked like a tornado came through Locust Grove at the farm...


Felt like we got a gooden.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 17, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You ARE kin to slip then, huh?!?!



Hey I'd gladly call slip my brother.  Better than Seth, thats for sure! 



slip said:


> all we got was rain and lightning at my place.



the farm is over near/behind Tanger.  Mother tends to exaggerate... she probably just saw a bunch of limbs down and debris scattered about. 



Keebs said:


> No tree's down? No alley path cut through the woods? Nuttin???  dang, how far ya live from granny??


----------



## Keebs (Jun 17, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Wow, we got shelled! All good today. Got birds at all my feeders.
> 
> Felt like we got a gooden.






BBQBOSS said:


> Hey I'd gladly call slip my brother.  Better than Seth, thats for sure!
> 
> the farm is over near/behind Tanger.  Mother tends to exaggerate... she probably just saw a bunch of limbs down and debris scattered about.


 WHAT?? First you say you'd gladly call him "brother" but yet you  ME for it!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 17, 2010)

Keebs said:


> WHAT?? First you say you'd gladly call him "brother" but yet you  ME for it!!



I only  ya cause you like it!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 17, 2010)

Yep,....


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 17, 2010)

Anyone havin issues with Facebook??


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 17, 2010)

I'm going to bed!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 17, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> I only  ya cause you like it!


Nope, there ya go thinking when you aren't used to it, _again_, I'm the wuss, don't go for pain, you're thinking of.................... uuuhh, oh yeah, yourself, _again_!    



YaraG. said:


> Anyone havin issues with Facebook??



 nope, none here.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 17, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I'm going to bed!!!



 You're Sick, aren't you?????


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 17, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Hey I'd gladly call slip my brother.  Better than Seth, thats for sure!
> 
> 
> 
> the farm is over near/behind Tanger.  Mother tends to exaggerate... she probably just saw a bunch of limbs down and debris scattered about.









anybody want too come cut grass


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 17, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> anybody want too come cut grass



Awwww... did i hurt your feelins little guy???  BACK TO THE BASEMENT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 17, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Nope, there ya go thinking when you aren't used to it, _again_, I'm the wuss, don't go for pain, you're thinking of.................... uuuhh, oh yeah, yourself, _again_!



Well, you know I aint all der in da head.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 17, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Awwww... did i hurt your feelins little guy???  BACK TO THE BASEMENT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slip (Jun 17, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Hey I'd gladly call slip my brother.  Better than Seth, thats for sure!
> 
> 
> 
> the farm is over near/behind Tanger.  Mother tends to exaggerate... she probably just saw a bunch of limbs down and debris scattered about.


ohh i see, im about 15-20 mins more in the sticks
we got some limbs and a tree down around here too, i think the lightning did it though.

seem to be a magnet for lightning around here...and with the shed/chicken coop being steel sided im waiting for fried chicken one day.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 17, 2010)

slip said:


> ohh i see, im about 15-20 mins more in the sticks
> we got some limbs and a tree down around here too, i think the lightning did it though.
> 
> seem to be a magnet for lightning around here...and with the shed/chicken coop being steel sided im waiting for fried chicken one day.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 17, 2010)

slip said:


> ohh i see, im about 15-20 mins more in the sticks
> we got some limbs and a tree down around here too, i think the lightning did it though.
> 
> seem to be a magnet for lightning around here...and with the shed/chicken coop being steel sided im waiting for fried chicken one day.



 takes a while for you to catch on some days, huh?


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 17, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Nope, there ya go thinking when you aren't used to it, _again_, I'm the wuss, don't go for pain, you're thinking of.................... uuuhh, oh yeah, yourself, _again_!
> 
> 
> 
> nope, none here.



Ty Keebs....


----------



## slip (Jun 17, 2010)

Seth carter said:


>





Keebs said:


> takes a while for you to catch on some days, huh?



um. catch on to whut?


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 17, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You're Sick, aren't you?????



Nope, not sick. Doug got me again!!!  He put poppers under the toilet seat.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 17, 2010)

slip said:


> um. catch on to whut?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 17, 2010)

slip said:


> um. catch on to whut?









 you ain't up to par today, are you? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Nope, not sick. Doug got me again!!!  He put poppers under the toilet seat.



 OH NOOOooooo     
Dang sista, you gotta git bizzy & get him back!!


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 17, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Nope, not sick. Doug got me again!!!  He put poppers under the toilet seat.



PM sent


----------



## slip (Jun 17, 2010)

Keebs said:


> you ain't up to par today, are you?





SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Nope, not sick. Doug got me again!!!  He put poppers under the toilet seat.


oh gawd i gotta go find a pack of poppers


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 17, 2010)

Keebs said:


> OH NOOOooooo
> Dang sista, you gotta git bizzy & get him back!!



It wasn't so bad... Other than my ears ringing and me thinking the toilet was fixing to fall apart. 

Patience... I will get him back.  Right now he's expecting me to do something, so he's always checking things. His day will come!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 17, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> It wasn't so bad... Other than my ears ringing and me thinking the toilet was fixing to fall apart.
> 
> Patience... I will get him back.  Right now he's expecting me to do something, so he's always checking things. His day will come!!!



Just use my plan


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 17, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> PM sent



Thank ya!!! 



slip said:


> oh gawd i gotta go find a pack of poppers



I wish y'all could've seen the look on Carter's face when they popped.


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 17, 2010)

slip said:


> oh gawd i gotta go find a pack of poppers



You better not...but I think at FPG it could have posabilities


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 17, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Thank ya!!!



I a little troublemaker when I wanna be


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 17, 2010)

Can't get on my laptop

What's gwine on up in here????


----------



## Keebs (Jun 17, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> It wasn't so bad... Other than my ears ringing and me thinking the toilet was fixing to fall apart.
> 
> Patience... I will get him back.  Right now he's expecting me to do something, so he's always checking things. His day will come!!!


yomakb!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Thank ya!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I wish y'all could've seen the look on Carter's face when they popped.



 OOoohhhh, poor Carter!!!!!!!


----------



## slip (Jun 17, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Can't get on my laptop
> 
> What's gwine on up in here????



kebo pickin on mee


----------



## Keebs (Jun 17, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Can't get on my laptop
> 
> What's gwine on up in here????



 Hey stranger, 'bout time you got back!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 17, 2010)

Had to go buy new work shoes today.Safety toe required.I tried on about every shoe/boot they had.
I figure it's time to start looking a little more professional,so I opted for an oxford instead of boots or hiking shoes.Very comfortable too.
Come home,oldest daughter sees them and says they are old peoples shoes
I politely told her they had laces not velcro.
Y'all think these are old folks shoes?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 17, 2010)

slip said:


> kebo pickin on mee



Want me to take care of that for ya slip????



Keebs said:


> Hey stranger, 'bout time you got back!



Hey Darlin'...got back yesterday aft., but I've been trying to fix my laptop.....no luck ye


----------



## Keebs (Jun 17, 2010)

slip said:


> kebo pickin on mee



 No Izz NOT!!


----------



## slip (Jun 17, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Had to go buy new work shoes today.Safety toe required.I tried on about every shoe/boot they had.
> I figure it's time to start looking a little more professional,so I opted for an oxford instead of boots or hiking shoes.Very comfortable too.
> Come home,oldest daughter sees them and says they are old peoples shoes
> I politely told her they had laces not velcro.
> Y'all think these are old folks shoes?



your asking us how your shoes look?



you know this is a outdoor forum right? they'll look better once you get some mud and blood on em.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 17, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Had to go buy new work shoes today.Safety toe required.I tried on about every shoe/boot they had.
> I figure it's time to start looking a little more professional,so I opted for an oxford instead of boots or hiking shoes.Very comfortable too.
> Come home,oldest daughter sees them and says they are old peoples shoes
> I politely told her they had laces not velcro.
> Y'all think these are old folks shoes?


No way! (but I guess I'm considered "old ppl" now) 



Jeff C. said:


> Want me to take care of that for ya slip????
> 
> Hey Darlin'...got back yesterday aft., but I've been trying to fix my laptop.....no luck ye



 Don't encourage him!  Read back, you'll see what I mean, it ain't me, promise!! 
What's the problem with the laptop??


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 17, 2010)

Keebs said:


> yomakb!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What's yomakb mean???

Carter was in his walker and he almost jumped out of it.  And he kept that eyes real wide and mouth in a big 0 shape until I started laughing.



Jeff Raines said:


> Had to go buy new work shoes today.Safety toe required.I tried on about every shoe/boot they had.
> I figure it's time to start looking a little more professional,so I opted for an oxford instead of boots or hiking shoes.Very comfortable too.
> Come home,oldest daughter sees them and says they are old peoples shoes
> I politely told her they had laces not velcro.
> Y'all think these are old folks shoes?



I don't think they look like old folks shoes.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 17, 2010)

slip said:


> kebo pickin on mee



when folks stop pickin....then start worrying.Long as they pickin they likes ya


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 17, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Had to go buy new work shoes today.Safety toe required.I tried on about every shoe/boot they had.
> I figure it's time to start looking a little more professional,so I opted for an oxford instead of boots or hiking shoes.Very comfortable too.
> Come home,oldest daughter sees them and says they are old peoples shoes
> I politely told her they had laces not velcro.
> Y'all think these are old folks shoes?



Well....you prolly aren't gonna get much in the way of 'STYLE POINTS', but hey if they are comfy, so what


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 17, 2010)

slip said:


> your asking us how your shoes look?
> 
> 
> 
> you know this is a outdoor forum right? they'll look better once you get some mud and blood on em.



Dis da drivel,anything goes


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 17, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Well....you prolly aren't gonna get much in the way of 'STYLE POINTS', but hey if they are comfy, so what



Style was $150,don't think the company wanted to go that high


----------



## slip (Jun 17, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Want me to take care of that for ya slip????


nah she can get away with it



Keebs said:


> Don't encourage him!  Read back, you'll see what I mean, it ain't me, promise!!


then im really lost....imma go take a nap and clear da fog outta my head


Jeff Raines said:


> when folks stop pickin....then start worrying.Long as they pickin they likes ya



true that.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 17, 2010)

Jeff, get 'em broke in, they'll look different


Keebs....I have some type IP conflict going on....it just wont let me access the internet through my network


----------



## Keebs (Jun 17, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> What's yomakb mean???
> 
> Carter was in his walker and he almost jumped out of it.  And he kept that eyes real wide and mouth in a big 0 shape until I started laughing.
> 
> I don't think they look like old folks shoes.


you
owe
me
a
key
board
 



Jeff Raines said:


> when folks stop pickin....then start worrying.Long as they pickin they likes ya


aaawwww dang, ya HAD to go tell'em that, huh?!? 



slip said:


> nah she can get away with it
> 
> 
> then im really lost....imma go take a nap and clear da fog outta my head
> ...


check back with me when you get back up, I'll have the cliff notes ready for ya sweetie! 



Jeff C. said:


> Jeff, get 'em broke in, they'll look different
> 
> 
> Keebs....I have some type IP conflict going on....it just wont let me access the internet through my network



Aaahhhso, ok den, I gotta go back to work ............


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 17, 2010)

............


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 17, 2010)

Keebs said:


> you
> owe
> me
> a
> ...



Soooo....are you saying you can't drivel while at work..........since when????



YaraG. said:


> View attachment 535354............




Dang....I need to go get vaccinated again


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 17, 2010)

what does this fish wiegh


----------



## slip (Jun 17, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> View attachment 535354............



reason #238032 ill never have kids. 

they'll kill you.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 17, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> what does this fish wiegh



3.5-4 lbs.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 17, 2010)

Quick driveby!!
They working Timmay and me to death today. 
See ya'll later!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 17, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Quick driveby!!
> They working Timmay and me to death today.
> See ya'll later!



Maybe it will get better!!! Hang in there....


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 17, 2010)

slip said:


> reason #238032 ill never have kids.
> 
> they'll kill you.





Jeff C. said:


> Soooo....are you saying you can't drivel while at work..........since when????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Keebs (Jun 17, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Soooo....are you saying you can't drivel while at work..........since when????
> 
> Dang....I need to go get vaccinated again


Noooo, I had some work to get out plus the fact that your computer problem is over my head. 



slip said:


> reason #238032 ill never have kids.
> 
> they'll kill you.


238,032........... wow, I'd love to read your list one week.............. Hey, I thought you were gonna go take a nap! 



rhbama3 said:


> Quick driveby!!
> They working Timmay and me to death today.
> See ya'll later!


 The Dynamic Duo can DO IT!!


----------



## slip (Jun 17, 2010)

Keebs said:


> 238,032........... wow, I'd love to read your list one week.............. Hey, I thought you were gonna go take a nap!



i was gunna. but started reading and now i cant...oh well.

reading up on flowers. mom wants to bring in the humming birds and butter flys.....i dunno jack about flowers so i gots a lotta reading to do.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 17, 2010)

Im about ready for a nip...


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 17, 2010)

slip said:


> i was gunna. but started reading and now i cant...oh well.
> 
> reading up on flowers. mom wants to bring in the humming birds and butter flys.....i dunno jack about flowers so i gots a lotta reading to do.



plant a buttryfly bush onley one thing rong with them tho


----------



## StriperAddict (Jun 17, 2010)

X2 on a drive by hello hit 'n run...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





hope everyone has a GRRRRRRRReat day


----------



## slip (Jun 17, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> plant a buttryfly bush onley one thing rong with them tho



whuts rong wif em?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 17, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Noooo, I had some work to get out plus the fact that your computer problem is over my head.
> 
> 
> 238,032........... wow, I'd love to read your list one week.............. Hey, I thought you were gonna go take a nap!
> ...



Yeah well.....it's over my head also



BBQBOSS said:


> Im about ready for a nip...



Tis your Friday........ right???


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 17, 2010)

slip said:


> whuts rong wif em?



they look like pot plants


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 17, 2010)

Drive by here... Hi Yall! Tomorrow is FRIDAYYYYYYYYYYYYY   

OFHSista, you never answered my text last night  

Bye Yall


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 17, 2010)

Afternoon folks...


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 17, 2010)

Hi And Bye Snowy...


----------



## Keebs (Jun 17, 2010)

slip said:


> i was gunna. but started reading and now i cant...oh well.
> 
> reading up on flowers. mom wants to bring in the humming birds and butter flys.....i dunno jack about flowers so i gots a lotta reading to do.


I have 2 trumpet vines planted and put out feeders with the sugar water for mine.............. 



BBQBOSS said:


> Im about ready to let one rip...


TMI!!!!!!!!!



StriperAddict said:


> X2 on a drive by hello hit 'n run...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


U 2!!!!!!!


----------



## slip (Jun 17, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> they look like pot plants


oh, so they'll blend in with teh rest of my gar....






Keebs said:


> I have 2 trumpet vines planted and put out feeders with the sugar water for mine..............



theres a idea, trumpet vines

she has two feeders, and about 15 humming birds that wait in line for em...but wants flowers too.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 17, 2010)

slip said:


> oh, so they'll blend in with teh rest of my gar....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 17, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Drive by here... Hi Yall! Tomorrow is FRIDAYYYYYYYYYYYYY
> 
> OFHSista, you never answered my text last night
> 
> Bye Yall



Sorry RitaSis!  I was already asleep on the couch and didn't get it until this morning.  I didn't think you wanted a response at 0545.

But I do not have an answer yet...


----------



## Keebs (Jun 17, 2010)

slip said:


> oh, so they'll blend in with teh rest of my gar....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I found some on the side of the road last year, marked them & went back in the winter & transplanted.......... came back great!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 17, 2010)

slip said:


> i was gunna. but started reading and now i cant...oh well.
> 
> reading up on flowers. mom wants to bring in the humming birds and butter flys.....i dunno jack about flowers so i gots a lotta reading to do.



For the hummingbirds try a Dwarf Red Buckeye. It is a native species, and blooms when the hummingbirds first start to arrive......Can be pruned and maintained as a Shrub.......Or left alone to become a small tree.......If I remember correctly they will only get to about 20 ft. if left alone






For butterflys they always seem to flock to our Lantana's


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 17, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I found some on the side of the road last year, marked them & went back in the winter & transplanted.......... came back great!



the vines or the weed


----------



## slip (Jun 17, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> For the hummingbirds try a Dwarf Red Buckeye. It is a native species, and blooms when the hummingbirds first start to arrive......Can be pruned and maintained as a Shrub.......Or left alone to become a small tree.......If I remember correctly they will only get to about 20 ft. if left alone
> 
> 
> View attachment 535362
> ...



awesome, thank you. i was also hoping to plant mosty native species so that helps alot.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 17, 2010)

butterfly's and hummingbirds..........hmmmmmmm


----------



## slip (Jun 17, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> butterfly's and hummingbirds..........hmmmmmmm



for mom!!


the only plants i grow on my own turns into food


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 17, 2010)

slip said:


> awesome, thank you. i was also hoping to plant mosty native species so that helps alot.


 
Here's you a vine that the Hummingbirds literally love this one. 
It's called a Trumpet Vine, Campis grandiflora, and is native all througout the Southeast. It will climb about 20 ft up in trees and is very hardy.


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 17, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> butterfly's and hummingbirds..........hmmmmmmm



We saw some butterfly today...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 17, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> We saw some butterfly today...


 
now that you mention it, yes,,,,,,,,,,,,yes we did..


----------



## Keebs (Jun 17, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> For the hummingbirds try a Dwarf Red Buckeye. It is a native species, and blooms when the hummingbirds first start to arrive......Can be pruned and maintained as a Shrub.......Or left alone to become a small tree.......If I remember correctly they will only get to about 20 ft. if left alone
> 
> 
> View attachment 535362
> ...


That's purty!  Oh, Lantana is VERY toxic to animals, be careful!! 



Seth carter said:


> the vines or the weed


say huh?



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Here's you a vine that the Hummingbirds literally love this one.
> It's called a Trumpet Vine, Campis grandiflora, and is native all througout the Southeast. It will climb about 20 ft up in trees and is very hardy.


You don't read back, huh?  That's what I told our young scholar also...... 



OutFishHim said:


> We saw some butterfly today...


 butter too or just rice???


----------



## Keebs (Jun 17, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> now that you mention it, yes,,,,,,,,,,,,yes we did..



shuggums?  you have a pm, darlin'!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 17, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You don't read back, huh? That's what I told our young scholar also......


 
I don't read back unless given specific instructions to do so..

Did you tell him about this one?

Asclepias tuberosa, Butterfly Weed?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 17, 2010)

Keebs said:


> shuggums? you have a pm, darlin'!


 
I saw that and am taking it under advise.... Are we doing the Crackerdave Fire & Creek event there that night??


----------



## Keebs (Jun 17, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I don't read back unless given specific instructions to do so..
> 
> Did you tell him about this one?
> 
> Asclepias tuberosa, Butterfly Weed?



No, actually, Seth told him about that one.............. 
You need to help me with shade loving plants, 'cause that's bout all I have!   Which I know is a good thing, but not if you aren't used to growing stuff in it!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 17, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I saw that and am taking it under advise.... Are we doing the Crackerdave Fire & Creek event there that night??



hold on, 'nother pm incoming..............


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 17, 2010)

Keebs said:


> shuggums?  you have a pm, darlin'!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 17, 2010)

Seth carter said:


>


 
What are you gauckin at, I get WOW pm's all of the time..


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 17, 2010)

Afternoon folks from Charlotte, bout to hop on the connecting flight to Atl..


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 17, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What are you gauckin at, I get WOW pm's all of the time..



That is true.....


----------



## Keebs (Jun 17, 2010)

Seth carter said:


>


Close your mouth, a fly might fly in............ 



Workin2Hunt said:


> Afternoon folks from Charlotte, bout to hop on the connecting flight to Atl..


BaBaBobby!!!  Safe travels my friend!! 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> What are you gauckin at, I get WOW pm's all of the time..





OutFishHim said:


> That is true.....



Yep, yep, yep!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 17, 2010)

I might have to get about knee deep in the creek tonight. It might not make it any cooler in here, but at least I wouldn't care....


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 17, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I might have to get about knee deep in the creek tonight. It might not make it any cooler in here, but at least I wouldn't care....



Yup....



2...


----------



## Keebs (Jun 17, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I might have to get about knee deep in the creek tonight. It might not make it any cooler in here, but at least I wouldn't care....





OutFishHim said:


> Yup....
> 
> 
> 
> 2...






Izzz jealous............


----------



## Hankus (Jun 17, 2010)

Beer all around


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 17, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Beer all around



See!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 17, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah well.....it's over my head also
> 
> 
> 
> Tis your Friday........ right???



Well I am working from home for a little while tomorrow... so yeah... its my Friday! 



Keebs said:


> I have 2 trumpet vines planted and put out feeders with the sugar water for mine..............
> 
> 
> TMI!!!!!!!!!
> ...




 wait.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 17, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Yup....
> 
> 
> 
> 2...


 
Your turn to come here..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 17, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> See!


 
Yep, and I don't see any steers...


----------



## Keebs (Jun 17, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Beer all around


 werks fer me! 



BBQBOSS said:


> wait.....


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 17, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Beer all around


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 17, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> View attachment 535381
> 
> View attachment 535382


 
That's a lie, everyone knows that red necks don't drink Heinekin...


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 17, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's a lie, everyone knows that red necks don't drink Heinekin...



Yeah its called Heine-kin cause thats what it tastes like.  Id rather gargle with fox urine that drink that stuff...


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 17, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's a lie, everyone knows that red necks don't drink Heinekin...



 this is the only way BUD looks tempting.... sorry.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 17, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Yeah its called Heine-kin cause thats what it tastes like.  Id rather gargle with fox urine that drink that stuff...



OUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 17, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> View attachment 535383 this is the only way BUD looks tempting.... sorry.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 17, 2010)

Drive by......... Whatcha'll Doin??


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 17, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Drive by......... Whatcha'll Doin??



Defending my beer and dying a slow miserable death....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 17, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Defending my beer and dying a slow miserable death....


 
You want a quality ale then take a gander at that bottle in my avatar...


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 17, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Defending my beer and dying a slow miserable death....



What beer are you defending??? I saw something about fox urine???????


----------



## baldfish (Jun 17, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Defending my beer and dying a slow miserable death....



Hows that you still running your mouthdon't look or sound like you dieing sounds like whining


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 17, 2010)

baldfish said:


> Hows that you still running your mouthdon't look or sound like you dieing sounds like whining





bluegrassbowhntr said:


> What beer are you defending??? I saw something about fox urine???????






Miguel Cervantes said:


> You want a quality ale then take a gander at that bottle in my avatar...



never heard of it..... must be bad


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 17, 2010)

baldfish said:


> Hows that you still running your mouthdon't look or sound like you dieing sounds like whining







Looks like I should have went piggie hunting with yall Sunday!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 17, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> never heard of it..... must be bad


 


Yeah, ask Ruttnbuck just how bad it is...

It is the Dom Perignon of beer..

Looks like we've got lots to teach this Jersey Girl..


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 17, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Looks like I should have went piggie hunting with yall Sunday!



May your next BBQ come out DRY & BLAND!!!


----------



## OlAlabama (Jun 17, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> what does this fish wiegh




Gi me few nanas and I'll give you the answer.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 17, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yeah, ask Ruttnbuck just how bad it is...
> 
> It is the Dom Perignon of beer..
> 
> Looks like we've got lots of this Jersey Girl..



That Chimay Grande Reserve will make you get Horizontal real quick like.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 17, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Defending my beer and dying a slow miserable death....



fight the good fight


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 17, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yeah, ask Ruttnbuck just how bad it is...
> 
> It is the Dom Perignon of beer..
> 
> Looks like we've got lots to teach this Jersey Girl..



...... not! 
Don't worry I'll teach ya a few things yet....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 17, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> ...... not!
> Don't worry I'll teach ya a few things yet....


 
Keep believing that.

Here's the next step down that you need to familiarize yourself with..


----------



## Hankus (Jun 17, 2010)

Whys yall against my beer 





It too dadblast hawt fer the high octane stuff


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 17, 2010)

Hankus said:


> fight the good fight


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 17, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> May your next BBQ come out DRY & BLAND!!!



Kind of like that joke???


----------



## Hankus (Jun 17, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



looks like sumthin you gotta be drunk to like


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 17, 2010)

Then for everyday drinkin you need to get some of this.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 17, 2010)

Hankus said:


> looks like sumthin you gotta be drunk to like


 
More culture I see...


----------



## Hankus (Jun 17, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Then for everyday drinkin you need to get some of this.



gettin closer


----------



## Hankus (Jun 17, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> More culture I see...



culture Stones, Nats and homebrew


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 17, 2010)

Hankus said:


> gettin closer


 
Sorry, if you're waitin for me to post your favorite it ain't happening. I don't do Nasty Light. Real beer isn't made from rice and horse urine..


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 17, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sorry, if you're waitin for me to post your favorite it ain't happening. I don't do Nasty Light. Real beer isn't made from rice and horse urine..


----------



## OlAlabama (Jun 17, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You want a quality ale then take a gander at that bottle in my avatar...



Dat Ale comes from Belgium.  It's in a sissy glass.  And da cigar is a fake Cuban.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 17, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sorry, if you're waitin for me to post your favorite it ain't happening. I don't do Nasty Light. Real beer isn't made from rice and horse urine..



Iffn you buy it I drank it, rite now I got a powerful thirst and a shaller pocket


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 17, 2010)

OlAlabama said:


> Dat Ale comes from Belgium. It's in a sissy glass. And da cigar is a fake Cuban.


 
Lawd, actually it's a Dominican,,,,,,,,,,but how would a Swisher Sweet lover ever know that?


----------



## Hankus (Jun 17, 2010)

Lets tick the mehican off lets break out the PBR


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 17, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Iffn you buy it I drank it, rite now I got a powerful thirst and a shaller pocket


 
Here's a hint. Drink less and save more for the good stuff...


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 17, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Kind of like that joke???


 they usually are 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Then for everyday drinkin you need to get some of this.



Yuk.... remind me never to go drinkin with ya.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 17, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Lets tick the mehican off lets break out the PBR


 
Won't bother me, they actually do use hops in the brewing of PBR, unlike the NL specimens that they repackage for alchy's to drink..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 17, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Yuk.... remind me never to go drinkin with ya.


 
Will do..


----------



## Hankus (Jun 17, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Here's a hint. Drink less and save more for the good stuff...



DRANK LESS?!?!?!?!    are youa commie


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 17, 2010)

Hankus said:


> DRANK LESS?!?!?!?! are youa commie


 
Pulllleeeeeze. 

Guess I'll come back a little later when the grown ups are here..


----------



## Hankus (Jun 17, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Pulllleeeeeze.
> 
> Guess I'll come back a little later when the grown ups are here..



it all rite I'm gone on a B double E double R U N


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 17, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Keep believing that.
> 
> Here's the next step down that you need to familiarize yourself with..



Lookin good.  Here is what im rollin with in the beer fridge right now...  Im sure you will agree with that lineup.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 17, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Lookin good. Here is what im rollin with in the beer fridge right now... Im sure you will agree with that lineup.


 

THAT !!!! Is a quality stocked fridge...


----------



## OlAlabama (Jun 17, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Lawd, actually it's a Dominican,,,,,,,,,,but how would a Swisher Sweet lover ever know that?



Dominicans, dude, now that's sayin somethin?  The glass is still sissy, and as for the Sw Sweet.... NO!  It be Beechnut and y'alls bottle of Ale looks like a good spit bottle.


----------



## OlAlabama (Jun 17, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> THAT !!!! Is a quality stocked fridge...



BBQ.  Is that a big bottle a ketchup hidden in the back left corner of your fridge?  OK do I ever git it.  BBQ & Beer!


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 17, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Lookin good.  Here is what im rollin with in the beer fridge right now...  Im sure you will agree with that lineup.



Sorry ain't never heard of them...But I guess that is what I get for not going to the store since 92'


----------



## slip (Jun 17, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Lookin good.  Here is what im rollin with in the beer fridge right now...  Im sure you will agree with that lineup.



ewwwww



pepsi


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 17, 2010)

slip said:


> ewwwww
> 
> pepsi



No that is funny...But he does have Mountain Dew in the bottom


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 17, 2010)

slip said:


> ewwwww
> 
> 
> 
> pepsi



I didnt buy it.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 17, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> No that is funny...But he does have Mountain Dew in the bottom



ok, so its a full size fridge and i keep all sorts of stuff in there!!! No BBQ for you!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 17, 2010)

OlAlabama said:


> BBQ.  Is that a big bottle a ketchup hidden in the back left corner of your fridge?  OK do I ever git it.  BBQ & Beer!



Actually its bbq sauce.  No sauce for you!!!!


----------



## slip (Jun 17, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> No that is funny...But he does have Mountain Dew in the bottom





BBQBOSS said:


> I didnt buy it.



yeah, sure.....they all say that.


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 17, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> ok, so its a full size fridge and i keep all sorts of stuff in there!!! No BBQ for you!!!



But but but...I was just admitting that I have not been in a store to buy stuff since 92' cause that is when I quit drinking regularly....I never said anything about your BBQ...now I apologized can I have some BBQ PWEASE


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 17, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Actually its bbq sauce. No sauce for you!!!!


 
Ummmm, how bout for me??? I appreciate the quality of that stock..


----------



## OlAlabama (Jun 17, 2010)

slip said:


> ewwwww
> 
> 
> 
> pepsi



Slip. Good read!  And no Sweet Tea!


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 17, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ummmm, how bout for me??? I appreciate the quality of that stock..



You ....You the one who started it


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 17, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> But but but...I was just admitting that I have not been in a store to buy stuff since 92' cause that is when I quit drinking regularly....I never said anything about your BBQ...now I apologized can I have some BBQ PWEASE



Ok you get a pass... I hate to see a grown man cry.... in public... over bbq.... 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ummmm, how bout for me??? I appreciate the quality of that stock..



Yeah, and you get to choose the beer of your choice. 


OlAlabama said:


> Slip. Good read!  And no Sweet Tea!



This fridge is in my garage... of course theres no sweet tea in it.  Its in my real fridge upstairs!!  No Que for you!


----------



## slip (Jun 17, 2010)

OlAlabama said:


> Slip. Good read!  And no Sweet Tea!



in his defence i think thats his wifes side of the fridge...organic beer?




oh man he's gunna kill me


----------



## OlAlabama (Jun 17, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Lookin good.  Here is what im rollin with in the beer fridge right now...  Im sure you will agree with that lineup.
> 
> BBQB.  Bet ya got to drive all the way to Atlanta for that line up?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 17, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> You ....You the one who started it


 
No, some cuban chick did when she posted a pic of that Hiney beer hot tub and called it red neck. I was just tryin to educate her in the finer ways of drankin, but it seems that some folks are unlearnable..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 17, 2010)

OlAlabama said:


> BBQBOSS said:
> 
> 
> > Lookin good. Here is what im rollin with in the beer fridge right now... Im sure you will agree with that lineup.
> ...


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jun 17, 2010)

nice fridge matty,whats up gang!.


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 17, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Ok you get a pass... I hate to see a grown man cry.... in public... over bbq....



If I know you ,you wanted to put overgrown man,besides the bbq we discussing is slap somebody good




Miguel Cervantes said:


> No, some cuban chick did when she posted a pic of that Hiney beer hot tub and called it red neck. I was just tryin to educate her in the finer ways of drankin, but it seems that some folks are unlearnable..




Funny most rednecks I know don't even know what the beers are you are showing or the smoke for that matter


----------



## slip (Jun 17, 2010)

wonder if we'll get a night of crazy weather again for the 4th night in a row.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 17, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> If I know you ,you wanted to put overgrown man,besides the bbq we discussing is slap somebody good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
We're high falootin rednecks...


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 17, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> We're high falootin rednecks...



You a city neck then?


----------



## StriperAddict (Jun 17, 2010)

slip said:


> wonder if we'll get a night of crazy weather again for the 4th night in a row.


 
Things are diyin off up here in north GA, and nothing looks like it's gonna develop.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 17, 2010)

StriperAddict said:


> Things are diyin off up here in north GA, and nothing looks like it's gonna develop.


 
I'd wait til' after dark thirty a while before I made that call...


----------



## slip (Jun 17, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'd wait til' after dark thirty a while before I made that call...



i can see some stuff moving down my way on there, didnt see it on the other one....i zoomed in to much.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 17, 2010)

Just give me a pint Mason jar full of ice and real whiskey. And if I still smoked, my clay pipe with the rivercane stem.

Beer, if I must, original Coors in a bottle, or that stuff from the oldest brewery in America. Can`t pronounce it, starts with a Y.

Howdy folks, end of a long week...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 17, 2010)

slip said:


> i can see some stuff moving down my way on there, didnt see it on the other one....i zoomed in to much.


 
Here you go Slip. See that bow of green out front, it's a type of gust front that usually shows up when large cells suddenly collapse. May not be anything left by the time it reaches you, other than a little breeze.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 17, 2010)

OlAlabama said:


> BBQBOSS said:
> 
> 
> > Lookin good.  Here is what im rollin with in the beer fridge right now...  Im sure you will agree with that lineup.
> ...


----------



## StriperAddict (Jun 17, 2010)

Drivel, beer and weather...

my kinda place


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 17, 2010)

StriperAddict said:


> Drivel, beer and weather...
> 
> my kinda place


 
You forgot the stogies...


----------



## slip (Jun 17, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Just give me a pint Mason jar full of ice and real whiskey. And if I still smoked, my clay pipe with the rivercane stem.
> 
> Beer, if I must, original Coors in a bottle, or that stuff from the oldest brewery in America. Can`t pronounce it, starts with a Y.
> 
> Howdy folks, end of a long week...


Howdy Nick.


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Here you go Slip. See that bow of green out front, it's a type of gust front that usually shows up when large cells suddenly collapse. May not be anything left by the time it reaches you, other than a little breeze.



oh well, a nice breeze would be okay to.....had plenty of rain the last few days.


----------



## StriperAddict (Jun 17, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You forgot the stogies...


 
>hack< >cough<  [asthma] ...  them's is all yours !


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jun 17, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Just give me a pint Mason jar full of ice and real whiskey. And if I still smoked, my clay pipe with the rivercane stem.
> 
> Beer, if I must, original Coors in a bottle, or that stuff from the oldest brewery in America. Can`t pronounce it, starts with a Y.
> 
> Howdy folks, end of a long week...



evenin nic,i can relate to the mason jar!.never been much on beer though.


----------



## OlAlabama (Jun 17, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> OlAlabama said:
> 
> 
> > Where DO these people come from??
> ...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 17, 2010)

OlAlabama said:


> Miguel Cervantes said:
> 
> 
> > Just messin w/ ya MC. Guess to answer (Where DO these people come from??)... Purdy much the same place as everyone else. Everybody that likes anybody, messes with um. I mess with you cuz I likes you!
> ...


----------



## slip (Jun 17, 2010)

yeah Boss and MC, i was just playin with yall....i would expect yall to do the same if given the chance.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 17, 2010)

slip said:


> yeah Boss and MC, i was just playin with yall....i would expect yall to do the same if given the chance.


 
We know what you were up to Slick.....


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 17, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Lookin good.  Here is what im rollin with in the beer fridge right now...  Im sure you will agree with that lineup.


You missed one Matt.......They came out with this one this summer!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 17, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> You missed one Matt.......They came out with this one this summer!!
> View attachment 535411


 
So how is that Ranger, Mitch?


----------



## StriperAddict (Jun 17, 2010)

This is beginning to be a tough thread to stay with, when you're thirsty and there's 3 hrs left to go on shift


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 17, 2010)

Evening, Bro's!
Man, what a butt-kickin' day!
If it didn't require putting my shoes back on, i'd go to the store and get a beer!
Whatsa been happening tonight? Other than the t'storm in Worth and Lee counties?


----------



## Hankus (Jun 17, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Beer, if I must, original Coors in a bottle



 drank enuff of em to float a good sized yacht


----------



## Hankus (Jun 17, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So how is that Ranger, Mitch?



like motor oil


----------



## StriperAddict (Jun 17, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Evening, Bro's!
> Man, what a butt-kickin' day!
> If it didn't require putting my shoes back on, i'd go to the store and get a beer!
> Whatsa been happening tonight? Other than the t'storm in Worth and Lee counties?


 
Evenin!

If ya got a cold one in your fridge, you've come to the right place


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 17, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Evening, Bro's!
> Man, what a butt-kickin' day!
> If it didn't require putting my shoes back on, i'd go to the store and get a beer!
> Whatsa been happening tonight? Other than the t'storm in Worth and Lee counties?


 
Hey Robert. Guess you didn't appreciate that text you got today huh??


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 17, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Robert. Guess you didn't appreciate that text you got today huh??



That was hard to see on my phone, but looked like a very large koi pond with lots of concussion rocks around it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 17, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> That was hard to see on my phone, but looked like a very large koi pond with lots of concussion rocks around it.


 
And some pretty green water just beggin for you go jump right in...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 17, 2010)

StriperAddict said:


> Evenin!
> 
> If ya got a cold one in your fridge, you've come to the right place



Howdy, SA!
Yeah, i'm about to rummage around the fridge and see if i missed one somewhere.


----------



## OlAlabama (Jun 17, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> OlAlabama said:
> 
> 
> > Well, if you can say  Roll Tide then we're good. If you say anything about Tigers we'z got a problem..
> ...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 17, 2010)

OlAlabama said:


> Miguel Cervantes said:
> 
> 
> > Your not gonna like this. Just cuz I like ya. "War Eagle"
> ...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 17, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So how is that Ranger, Mitch?


Slurrpp Pretty good!!



StriperAddict said:


> If ya got a cold one in your fridge, you've come to the right place


Even better if you have a cold one in your hand!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 17, 2010)

I gots no beer and there is a t'storm on top of my head.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 17, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I gots no beer and there is a t'storm on top of my head.


Well I would be willing to share if it wasn't for that 3 hour drive!!


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 17, 2010)

anybody want some blueberry cobbler


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 17, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> anybody want some blueberry cobbler


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 17, 2010)

Mornin Folks





Well SGG tried again and FAILED. 3yr old Tinks#69 doesn't realy tink anymore. She put some on cotton balls and placed them in my trunk. I just wish I would have been awake when she sat on the poppers I placed under the seat in the bathroom.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 17, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



come get some then


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 17, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Mornin Folks
> 
> 
> 
> ...



and the war escalates.......


----------



## slip (Jun 17, 2010)

ha...

just saw i posted in the wrong thread about the firing squad...


----------



## Hankus (Jun 17, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> anybody want some blueberry cobbler



Wild Blue Beer    its got blueberries in it


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 17, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> come get some then



Nice bass in the avatar, Seth! 
How long had he been dead when you waded out and got him? Was he stanky?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 17, 2010)

Hey, DougE!!
See if you can get Salt likker to do this:
<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/6-Fd4Eo8q8g&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/6-Fd4Eo8q8g&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## slip (Jun 17, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey, DougE!!
> See if you can get Salt likker to do this:
> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/6-Fd4Eo8q8g&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/6-Fd4Eo8q8g&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>



he almost shot a little low there once.


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 17, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> and the war escalates.......


Yep and now I got to think of my next move.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 17, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey, DougE!!
> See if you can get Salt likker to do this:



06 rite through


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 17, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey, DougE!!
> See if you can get Salt likker to do this:
> <EMBED height=385 type=application/x-shockwave-flash width=480 src=http://www.youtube.com/v/6-Fd4Eo8q8g&hl=en_US&fs=1& allowfullscreen="true" allowscriptaccess="always"></EMBED>


 
Life was so much simpler then...


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 17, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey, DougE!!
> See if you can get Salt likker to do this:
> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/6-Fd4Eo8q8g&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/6-Fd4Eo8q8g&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


All I see is a big white box.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 17, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Yep and now I got to think of my next move.


 
good thing you didn't use a case of poprocks. You'd have found her danglin by her neck from the ceiling...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 17, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Life was so much simpler then...



A happy man has good aim!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 17, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> A happy man has good aim!


 
No wonder women were all such good cooks back then...


----------



## OlAlabama (Jun 17, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> OlAlabama said:
> 
> 
> > I think i hear your girlfriend/sister callin you! Better go see what she wants.
> ...


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 17, 2010)

Evening fine drivelers


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 17, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> good thing you didn't use a case of poprocks. You'd have found her danglin by her neck from the ceiling...



Poprocks, well I bet I can find a use for them.


----------



## Strych9 (Jun 17, 2010)

whats goin on in here?


----------



## OlAlabama (Jun 17, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> anybody want some blueberry cobbler



Or Zuccini bread w/ a Georgia peach.

Seth, that fish looks to be about 2 1/2 lbs.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 17, 2010)

Strych9 said:


> whats goin on in here?



 That's what I'd like to know!! 
Hey Matty, I'll take the 40 Creek and at LEAST try the others! 
Sparky, you know how I like the smell of the stoagie's!! 

DOUG!!!!!!!!!!!  Lawd have MERCY boy!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 17, 2010)

Keebs said:


> That's what I'd like to know!!
> Hey Matty, I'll take the 40 Creek and at LEAST try the others!
> Sparky, you know how I like the smell of the stoagie's!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 17, 2010)

Hey Bubbette, welcome home sista!!


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 17, 2010)

Keebs said:


> DOUG!!!!!!!!!!!  Lawd have MERCY boy!!!



What I aint done nuffin (yet). It was Tanner, he's been a bad boy..


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 17, 2010)

Strych9 said:


> whats goin on in here?




What up!



Keebs said:


> That's what I'd like to know!!
> Hey Matty, I'll take the 40 Creek and at LEAST try the others!
> Sparky, you know how I like the smell of the stoagie's!!
> 
> DOUG!!!!!!!!!!!  Lawd have MERCY boy!!!




Keebs how you tonight


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jun 17, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> come get some then



Seth why you got a picture of your feet for an avatar???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 17, 2010)

Oh Lawd, please let tonight be a good one!!

Evenin friends!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 17, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> What I aint done nuffin (yet). It was Tanner, he's been a bad boy..


 Don't you DARE blame this on my Tanman!!    



deerehauler said:


> What up!
> 
> Keebs how you tonight


I'm good Slim, how you? 



Tag-a-long said:


> Seth why you got a picture of your feet for an avatar???


TAGSISTA!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 17, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> What I aint done nuffin (yet). It was Tanner, he's been a bad boy..



Atta boy!
First rule of a crisis: Establish blame early! 
However, i would pick little Grumpy. A baby with strained carrots in his hair and up his nose has to be guilty of something.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 17, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> Seth why you got a picture of your feet for an avatar???


 
EWWWWW, why did  you point that out???



Hooked On Quack said:


> Oh Lawd, please let tonight be a good one!!
> 
> Evenin friends!!


 
Howdy Quackmeister...


----------



## Keebs (Jun 17, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> OlAlabama said:
> 
> 
> > Atta boy!
> ...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 17, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> EWWWWW, why did  you point that out???
> 
> 
> 
> Howdy Quackmeister...





Good evening Senor Cervantes!!


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 17, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Oh Lawd, please let tonight be a good one!!
> 
> Evenin friends!!




Hey ya Quack That text was scary



Keebs said:


> :
> 
> 
> I'm good Slim, how you?
> ...



Doing good so far tonight plus its the weekend and I got some archery shooting to do !


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 17, 2010)

Keebs said:


> rhbama3 said:
> 
> 
> > Carter??? Oh puhleeze, he's a lady's man already and I got the pics to prove it!!
> ...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 17, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good evening Senor Cervantes!!



Quack, did you keep any of the fish you caught at PC? What are you allowed to keep on a flats fishing trip anyway?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 17, 2010)

What is up with y'alls quotes tonight??


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 17, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Evening fine drivelers


What up DJ



Hooked On Quack said:


> Oh Lawd, please let tonight be a good one!!
> 
> Evenin friends!!


HEEEEY Misty



Keebs said:


> Don't you DARE blame this on my Tanman!!


Ok it realy was Carter. That boy is gona get in some trouble when SGG finds out it was him.



rhbama3 said:


> Atta boy!
> First rule of a crisis: Establish blame early!
> However, i would pick little Grumpy. A baby with strained carrots in his hair and up his nose has to be guilty of something.


----------



## slip (Jun 17, 2010)

Seth said:


> What is up with y'alls quotes tonight??



dunno?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 17, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Hey ya Quack That text was scary
> 
> 
> 
> Doing good so far tonight plus its the weekend and I got some archery shooting to do !


Is it your club's shoot? 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Keebs said:
> 
> 
> > There's pictures of you licking the baby's head???
> ...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 17, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What is up with y'alls quotes tonight??



I had apparently hit multi-quote on the Aubie's post earlier. Had to go back and un-click it. Hopefully, thats all it was.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 17, 2010)

Evenin ya'll.... Is there a real doctor on the board, that would be able to answer a question for me?


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 17, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> What up DJ
> 
> :
> :



What up Doug!



Keebs said:


> Is it your club's shoot?
> 
> -bbl


Yep sure is and looks like they already got most of it set with out me


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 17, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Evenin ya'll.... Is there a real doctor on the board, that would be able to answer a question for me?


 
Oh no, you're not gonna...........Please don't be the female version of DeadEyeEddy...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 17, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Oh no, you're not gonna...........Please don't be the female version of DeadEyeEddy...





OH SNAPPPPPP!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 17, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Evenin ya'll.... Is there a real doctor on the board, that would be able to answer a question for me?



I've worked in Surgery for 26 years and Bubbette has a Doctorate of Nursing degree. We may not know the answer but could prolly make something up that sounds good.


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 17, 2010)

I'm spending more than I make.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 17, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> I'm spending more than I make.


 
Nooooo!!! Doodlebug is spending more than you make..


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 17, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> We may not know the answer but could prolly make something up that sounds good.


It's a loose neutral.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 17, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Oh no, you're not gonna...........Please don't be the female version of DeadEyeEddy...



Listen you


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 17, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> It's a loose neutral.


 
You sure it's not a faulty ground??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 17, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Listen you


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 17, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nooooo!!! Doodlebug is spending more than you make..



Your right,but I did change the pin # on the check card.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 17, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Quack, did you keep any of the fish you caught at PC? What are you allowed to keep on a flats fishing trip anyway?




I only kept 3 Trip Tails, 1 Flounder, 2 trout, and only one Redfish was small enough to keep.




YaraG. said:


> Evenin ya'll.... Is there a real doctor on the board, that would be able to answer a question for me?





Yo, Dr.Quack in da house...


----------



## slip (Jun 17, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Oh no, you're not gonna...........Please don't be the female version of DeadEyeEddy...



oh lawd

skipper and him might be kin?


----------



## Hankus (Jun 17, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> It's a loose neutral.



yep


----------



## Bitteroot (Jun 17, 2010)

I just don't know if it's the Scottish... or da Irish in me that has caused this prolem.........



16..... ish.... right after a steakish......


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 17, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Oh no, you're not gonna...........Please don't be the female version of DeadEyeEddy...


 I think that fella could tear up an anvil with a toothpick!!


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 17, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You sure it's not a faulty ground??



It could also be the kanooder valve on the flux capacitor. Let me get my wire stretcher  and some of those  broken washers and I'll get back with ya. Will this be paper or plastic?


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jun 17, 2010)

Keebs said:


> TAGSISTA!!!!



Keebs ... looks like I missed you again!  My attention span is WAY too short for this internet connection.  I hit refresh, slip off to another page while this one is loading and forget to come back!   



Miguel Cervantes said:


> EWWWWW, why did  you point that out???
> 
> 
> 
> Howdy Quackmeister...



Just wondered why he chopped is head off when he cropped the pic?    My money says he is in the Witless Protection Program!  



Hooked On Quack said:


> Oh Lawd, please let tonight be a good one!!
> 
> Evenin friends!!



Evening Q .... does your presence mean you're back to the grind?   



Miguel Cervantes said:


> What is up with y'alls quotes tonight??



It's all those beer pics ya'll posted earlier.  



rhbama3 said:


> I've worked in Surgery for 26 years and Bubbette has a Doctorate of Nursing degree. We may not know the answer but could prolly make something up that sounds good.



Can't ask for more than that ... not in the Campfire anyway!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 17, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> It could also be the kanooder valve on the flux capacitor. Let me get my wire stretcher and some of those broken washers and I'll get back with ya. Will this be paper or plastic?


 
You can borrow my left handed phillips head screwdriver if you can't find yours.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 17, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I've worked in Surgery for 26 years and Bubbette has a Doctorate of Nursing degree. We may not know the answer but could prolly make something up that sounds good.



Ty Robert.... well here's my laundry. I have a 4mm rip in the wall of my heart. I was informed that it is due to the amount of seizures I was having. My idjit doctor told me that I couldn't have over the counter meds, due to the rip. Is this true Robert? I really need to take some Theraflu or something before my trip to GA. I look like a wet mop...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 17, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> I just don't know if it's the Scottish... or da Irish in me that has caused this prolem.........
> 
> 
> 
> 16..... ish.... right after a steakish......


Bitterbro!!..........You ought to be about ready to pop!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 17, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Ty Robert.... well here's my laundry. I have a 4mm rip in the wall of my heart. I was informed that it is due to the amount of seizures I was having. My idjit doctor told me that I couldn't have over the counter meds, due to the rip. Is this true Robert? I really need to take some Theraflu or something before my trip to GA. I look like a wet mop...


 
Right up your alley Wobert. A bwoken heart...


----------



## Bitteroot (Jun 17, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Bitterbro!!..........You ought to be about ready to pop!!



ello.... hows my second favorite wife? 

i am gonna pop.... but this is my last night as a bats... batcher...bacasssthh.... single guy so I'm gonna do it up right......ish....


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 17, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You can borrow my left handed phillips head screwdriver if you can't find yours.



Lost mine last night while I was letting the gremlins out of there cages over at Deepstep.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 17, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I think that fella could tear up an anvil with a toothpick!!


Not me... im thick skinned cept when sick.


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Right up your alley Wobert. A bwoken heart...


On the contrary .... someone has mended my heart


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 17, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Lost mine last night while I was letting the gremlins out of there cages over at Deepstep.


 
I also have some skyhooks if you can't find anything to lean the ladder up against..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 17, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Not me... im thick skinned cept when sick.
> 
> On the contrary .... someone has mended my heart


 
Not what I meant.........sheesh........the cubans just don't get the subtlety of dry humor....


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 17, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not what I meant.........sheesh........the cubans just don't get the subtlety of dry humor....



Sorry I don't speak mexican..... soy(<-im)(puerto rican->) puerto ricana!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 17, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> ello.... hows my second favorite wife?
> 
> i am gonna pop.... but this is my last night as a bats... batcher...bacasssthh.... single guy so I'm gonna do it up right......ish....


She's doing well!!......she just might tell you herself shortly!!

Make sure you clean up the evide........Err mess before Mrs. Flossy comes home!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 17, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Sorry I don't speak mexican..... soy(<-im)(puerto rican->) puerto ricana!


 
Quart of what??


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 17, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hey Bubbette, welcome home sista!!



Hi. I'm a little slow tonight. Was supposed to go to PC today but just too tired to even think straight.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 17, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> Keebs ... looks like I missed you again!  My attention span is WAY too short for this internet connection.  I hit refresh, slip off to another page while this one is loading and forget to come back!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hiya Tag, yep back at it, off this weekend start days Monday!!




dougefresh said:


> Lost mine last night while I was letting the gremlins out of there cages over at Deepstep.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 17, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Quart of what??



shine


----------



## Bitteroot (Jun 17, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> She's doing well!!......she just might tell you herself shortly!!
> 
> Make sure you clean up the evide........Err mess before Mrs. Flossy comes home!!




I'm ready for them to be back..... I need some snugglin from my lil girl... and flossy mae too.....


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 17, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Ty Robert.... well here's my laundry. I have a 4mm rip in the wall of my heart. I was informed that it is due to the amount of seizures I was having. My idjit doctor told me that I couldn't have over the counter meds, due to the rip. Is this true Robert? I really need to take some Theraflu or something before my trip to GA. I look like a wet mop...



It would take a whole more info before i would even touch that one. What doctor told you this? A GP or a Cardiologist?Which wall? Ventricular? Atrial? Septal? Do you have atrial fibrillation, etc... There is too many variables for me to even have an opinion. If possible, see another Doc for a 2nd opinion. It's gonna take a good Neuro and Cardiologist to sort it out. Sorry, i don't have the answer.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jun 17, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> ello.... hows my second favorite wife?
> 
> i am gonna pop.... but this is my last night as a bats... batcher...bacasssthh.... single guy so I'm gonna do it up right......ish....



Hey-ish!    I sure hope you're makin' plans for FPG ... it's been WAY too long.


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 17, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I also have some skyhooks if you can't find anything to lean the ladder up against..



Hope I don't need um. Gona try to keep my feet planted tonight cus the Druids are coming for a visit in the morning and the skylight is already wired up.


----------



## Bitteroot (Jun 17, 2010)

I'm in more dire need of a ceegar than any man alive.......


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 17, 2010)

Can not believe it but dayshift did not eat our cheese cake so I just had me another piece


----------



## Bitteroot (Jun 17, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> Hey-ish!    I sure hope you're makin' plans for FPG ... it's been WAY too long.




If there's a way I can be there I surely will... got a hankerin to pick music for total strangers with a football helmet on.....


----------



## baldfish (Jun 17, 2010)

Hey all a quick Driveby
Who's being naughty and who's being nice


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 17, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Lost mine last night while I was letting the gremlins out of there cages over at Deepstep.





Hooked On Quack said:


>


........That Doug is on a roll with the pranks!!.......Check your seat before you sit down!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 17, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> I'm in more dire need of a ceegar than any man alive.......


 
I've got a stogie if you've got a trout hemmed up somewhere...


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 17, 2010)

baldfish said:


> Hey all a quick Driveby
> Who's being naughty and who's being nice



Howdy I am not sure yet but I want to be a part of both


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 17, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


SGG made me do it. Sorry


----------



## Bitteroot (Jun 17, 2010)

baldfish said:


> Hey all a quick Driveby
> Who's being naughty and who's being nice




I'm scott/irish an single for the past week......I've been real good....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 17, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Can not believe it but dayshift did not eat our cheese cake so I just had me another piece



Dang, that's rare!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 17, 2010)

Hankus said:


> shine





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Quart of what??


Jalapeno......



rhbama3 said:


> It would take a whole more info before i would even touch that one. What doctor told you this? A GP or a Cardiologist?Which wall? Ventricular? Atrial? Septal? Do you have atrial fibrillation, etc... There is too many variables for me to even have an opinion. If possible, see another Doc for a 2nd opinion. It's gonna take a good Neuro and Cardiologist to sort it out. Sorry, i don't have the answer.


A Cardio, Septal, my neurologist is ordering an MRI, no fibrillation mentioned, and it's ok I undrestand sir.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jun 17, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya Tag, yep back at it, off this weekend start days Monday!!



So you'll be working tomorrow night?  We need to get together for dinner or something now that ya'll are back.


----------



## Bitteroot (Jun 17, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I've got a stogie if you've got a trout hemmed up somewhere...



I might can make that happen...... I caught and released a 30" 11 lbs she devil rainbow last week..... does that count?


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 17, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang, that's rare!!



Your telling me!


----------



## baldfish (Jun 17, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Howdy I am not sure yet but I want to be a part of both



Thats an Honest answer



Bitteroot said:


> I'm scott/irish an single for the past week......I've been real good....



I Doubt that


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 17, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> I might can make that happen...... I caught and released a 30" 11 lbs she devil rainbow last week..... does that count?


 
Tease...


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 17, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Ty Robert.... well here's my laundry. I have a 4mm rip in the wall of my heart. I was informed that it is due to the amount of seizures I was having. My idjit doctor told me that I couldn't have over the counter meds, due to the rip. Is this true Robert? I really need to take some Theraflu or something before my trip to GA. I look like a wet mop...



I would say that you need to mind your doctor on this one. There are so many things in over the counter meds that can increase your blood pressure. Not a good thing with a hole in your heart. Dont' take anything unless you check with your doc first.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 17, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> I would say that you need to mind your doctor on this one. There are so many things in over the counter meds that can increase your blood pressure. Not a good thing with a hole in your heart. Dont' take anything unless you check with your doc first.



Ty Mrs. Bubbette.....


----------



## Bitteroot (Jun 17, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Tease...



Oh I never tease..... about trout fishin any way! 

6X tippet.... it was a freight train that took me to the backing ......2X


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jun 17, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> If there's a way I can be there I surely will... got a hankerin to pick music for total strangers with a football helmet on.....



Speaking of FOOTBALL .... is my boy gonna have a game that Friday??   




baldfish said:


> Hey all a quick Driveby
> Who's being naughty and who's being nice



Ooooo .... ME, ME, ME!!!!


----------



## Bitteroot (Jun 17, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> Speaking of FOOTBALL .... is my boy gonna have a game that Friday??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If he sticks it out... yes.. I let him make his own mind up on it.  I still think it's a bad decision... but lord knows I've mad plenty of those that didn't involve sports..... unless you call a hot date with a saddle and a set of jumper cables.... a sport!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 17, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> I might can make that happen...... I caught and released a 30" 11 lbs she devil rainbow last week..... does that count?



Sorry, you know the rules:
No picture, it didn't happen.


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 17, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Can not believe it but dayshift did not eat our cheese cake so I just had me another piece


Bunch of slackers.



baldfish said:


> Hey all a quick Driveby
> Who's being naughty and who's being nice


What up.
I'm walking a fine line between the two.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 17, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Sorry, you know the rules:
> No picture, it didn't happen.


 
Just what I was thinkin...


----------



## baldfish (Jun 17, 2010)

4am is not far away sleeping


----------



## Bitteroot (Jun 17, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Sorry, you know the rules:
> No picture, it didn't happen.




Oh it happened.... I didn't let Flossy get the camera on that one but I got a couple of 8 - 10 lbs on camera instead.  We only killed one that was just to worn out to release.. it was in the 8 lbs range too.  Made a pretty good meal!   The Hiwassee is a mighty fine river my friend!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 17, 2010)

Howdy!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 17, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Howdy!


----------



## Bitteroot (Jun 17, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Howdy!



howdy Nic.... been watchin your top knot I see!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 17, 2010)

Don`t everbody go runnin` off. I`m in a good mood!


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 17, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Bunch of slackers.
> 
> 
> What up.
> I'm walking a fine line between the two.




Yep day shift sure is




Nicodemus said:


> Howdy!



Howdy there Nic you have a good day?


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 17, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Howdy!



heya snake wrangler... how ya fellin?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 17, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Howdy!


Good evening Nick!! Were you able to stay out of the swamps today???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 17, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Don`t everbody go runnin` off. I`m in a good mood!


 

Yeah right!!!

OK, I'm gonna dump all of the ice out of the fridge into the tub and sleep there tonight. This broken AC is gettin to me...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 17, 2010)

Good evenin` ya`ll!  I`m doin` well, Yara, thanks!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 17, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Don`t everbody go runnin` off. I`m in a good mood!


Some of us are slow typin!!


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 17, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Don`t everbody go runnin` off. I`m in a good mood!






Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yeah right!!!
> 
> OK, I'm gonna dump all of the ice out of the fridge into the tub and sleep there tonight. This broken AC is gettin to me...


In the tub or the fridge?


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 17, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yeah right!!!
> 
> OK, I'm gonna dump all of the ice out of the fridge into the tub and sleep there tonight. This broken AC is gettin to me...



A tub full of jello would be more fun


----------



## Bitteroot (Jun 17, 2010)

everybody outa the pool Phil's here...


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 17, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> SGG made me do it. Sorry



I done nothing.  I can't do anything right.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 17, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Good evenin` ya`ll!  I`m doin` well, Yara, thanks!



Good to hear .....


----------



## Hankus (Jun 17, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> A tub full of jello would be more fun



only if its wid d ladies in your avvy


----------



## slip (Jun 17, 2010)

folks, i've got a question.

why are some people against the death penalty, when someone is in prison for life, never a chance of getting out?


why drag it out? why keep paying for these people who are just going to die there one way or another?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 17, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good evening Nick!! Were you able to stay out of the swamps today???





I spent about 3 hours ridin`aound in a fine swamp today!


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 17, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I done nothing.  I can't do anything right.



Evening Mrs SGG


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 17, 2010)

Hankus said:


> only if its wid d ladies in your avvy



Yes it would be....


----------



## Bitteroot (Jun 17, 2010)

slip said:


> folks, i've got a question.
> 
> why are some people against the death penalty, when someone is in prison for life, never a chance of getting out?
> 
> ...




see my sig line......


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 17, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yeah right!!!
> 
> OK, I'm gonna dump all of the ice out of the fridge into the tub and sleep there tonight. This broken AC is gettin to me...


It's actually below 80 tonight so it shouldn't be too bad!!........79.7, and humid outside here..........and a dry 74 here in the house!!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 17, 2010)

slip said:


> folks, i've got a question.
> 
> why are some people against the death penalty, when someone is in prison for life, never a chance of getting out?
> 
> ...



ignorance
morals


----------



## Hankus (Jun 17, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Yes it would be....



definitely


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jun 17, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> If he sticks it out... yes.. I let him make his own mind up on it.  I still think it's a bad decision... but lord knows I've mad plenty of those that didn't involve sports..... unless you call a hot date with a saddle and a set of jumper cables.... a sport!



Awesome ... I hope he loves it!    Don't tell RB but as of now I ain't planning to go to our game that week.  It'll be the first game I've missed since 2005 (and I only missed those three because Baldfish was in the ICU at Grady).  It's just Butler ... not going to be much of a game anyway!


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 17, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I done nothing.  I can't do anything right.


What do I need to fix now.



slip said:


> folks, i've got a question.
> 
> why are some people against the death penalty, when someone is in prison for life, never a chance of getting out?
> 
> ...



Dude I think you need a job in Washington.


----------



## slip (Jun 17, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> see my sig line......


----------



## slip (Jun 17, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> What to I need to fix now.
> 
> 
> 
> Dude I think you need a job in Washington.



 that dude that has about 2 hours left on his clock got me wondering.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 17, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I done nothing.  I can't do anything right.


Bet you jumped off of that toilet seat in proper fashion today!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 17, 2010)

slip said:


> folks, i've got a question.
> 
> why are some people against the death penalty, when someone is in prison for life, never a chance of getting out?
> 
> ...



because there are a lot of people who think that Capital punishment is inhumane and does not deter anyone from committing crime. The fact that it is a convicted murderer doesn't matter. 
I think Ron White said it best:
In texas, if you kill somebody, we'll kill you back!!


----------



## Bitteroot (Jun 17, 2010)

sooooo long.. fare well... my feet are stained good ni-ght... the time has come to go and so must i....i........ goood night........ gooooooodnighhhhhhht.......gooooooooooooooooooood niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiigggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhttttttttt! 

Sorry I get a lil dramatic on screwdrivers with smart off vodka.....


----------



## Hankus (Jun 17, 2010)

Hankus said:


> definitely



them too


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 17, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Bet you jumped off of that toilet seat in proper fashion today!!



Sure hate that I was sleeping.Tanner bout gave me away on that one.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 17, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> sooooo long.. fare well... my feet are stained good ni-ght... the time has come to go and so must i....i........ goood night........ gooooooodnighhhhhhht.......gooooooooooooooooooood niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiigggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhttttttttt!
> 
> Sorry I get a lil dramatic on screwdrivers with smart off vodka.....



well goooddd nightttttt you you toooo!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 17, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> So you'll be working tomorrow night?  We need to get together for dinner or something now that ya'll are back.




Fo sho!!  We keep talkin about it, but never seem to close the deal???




RUTTNBUCK said:


> Some of us are slow



Dats mo better!!





SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I done nothing.  I can't do anything right.





Hey cutie pie, Doug give ya any problems you just let ole Uncle Quackers know, I can handle that toothpick!!


----------



## Bitteroot (Jun 17, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> because there are a lot of people who think that Capital punishment is inhumane and does not deter anyone from committing crime. The fact that it is a convicted murderer doesn't matter.
> I think Ron White said it best:
> In texas, if you kill somebody, we'll kill you back!!



yea... that's what I said.. in a lot fewer words..... try to keep up ephulump boy!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 17, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Evening Mrs SGG







dougefresh said:


> What do I need to fix now.



Nothing. I got this. 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Bet you jumped off of that toilet seat in proper fashion today!!



I just sat there and waited for the toilet to fall apart. Now Carter... He almost jumped out of his walker.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 17, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Nothing. I got this.



Oh you are gonna have a mess to clean up when you get home Doug


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 17, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey cutie pie, Doug give ya any problems you just let ole Uncle Quackers know, I can handle that toothpick!!


Bring It on.

Just remember they built our plant on a Indian barial site and they are scared of electricans and don't mind travelin.


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 17, 2010)

............... Oh lawd......................


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 17, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> sooooo long.. fare well... my feet are stained good ni-ght... the time has come to go and so must i....i........ goood night........ gooooooodnighhhhhhht.......gooooooooooooooooooood niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiigggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhttttttttt!
> 
> Sorry I get a lil dramatic on screwdrivers with smart off vodka.....


Night Bitterbro!!.......Hug Mrs. Flossy's neck for me!!


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 17, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> ............... Oh lawd......................



Evening Miss Tuffy


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 17, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey cutie pie, Doug give ya any problems you just let ole Uncle Quackers know, I can handle that toothpick!!



I knew I loved you for a reason.


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 17, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Evening Miss Tuffy



 well hello there


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 17, 2010)

Wow we have an interesting mix in the crew tonight.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 17, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> ............... Oh lawd......................


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 17, 2010)

Howdy Y'all!!!!!        YEEEEHAAAAAW!!!

Got my laptop back


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 17, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> yea... that's what I said.. in a lot fewer words..... try to keep up ephulump boy!



No, you said "see my sig. line". 
I don't think that was  the answer. Now put on the sombrero and sing me some Prine!


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 17, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Nothing. I got this.


Thats what I'm worried about.



deerehauler said:


> Oh you are gonna have a mess to clean up when you get home Doug


Who said I going home. Might be best if I go camp out under the barn.


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 17, 2010)

Hankus said:


>


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 17, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Howdy Y'all!!!!!        YEEEEHAAAAAW!!!
> 
> Got my laptop back



Hey ya Jeff!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 17, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


>


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 17, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> Wow we have an interesting mix in the crew tonight.



Tuff-babe!!!


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 17, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> well hello there



Hav eyourself a fine day so far today


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 17, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Hey ya Jeff!



Hey DH....stupid updates screwwed sumthin' up.....had to restore before updates to clear it up


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 17, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Howdy Y'all!!!!!        YEEEEHAAAAAW!!!
> 
> Got my laptop back



Mornin Jeff 

We still on for skremp this weekend?


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 17, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Tuff-babe!!!



 well hello robert. 



deerehauler said:


> Hav eyourself a fine day so far today


 I have a fine day everyday. (for the most part )


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 17, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Oh you are gonna have a mess to clean up when you get home Doug



Nothing to clean up. I said I got this. 



dougefresh said:


> Thats what I'm worried about.
> 
> 
> Who said I going home. Might be best if I go camp out under the barn.



I'm gonna get Quack on you!


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 17, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey DH....stupid updates screwwed sumthin' up.....had to restore before updates to clear it up



Well you are back up and running now!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 17, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Howdy Y'all!!!!!        YEEEEHAAAAAW!!!
> 
> Got my laptop back



Heya Jeff....


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 17, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> well hello robert.
> 
> 
> I have a fine day everyday. (for the most part )



Good to hear for the most part but you need to make em great


----------



## Hankus (Jun 17, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey DH....stupid updates screwwed sumthin' up.....had to restore before updates to clear it up



think mine is mia for bout 12 hours after every update til I can fix it


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 17, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I spent about 3 hours ridin`aound in a fine swamp today!


At least you was ridin not walkin!!



Hooked On Quack said:


> Some of us are just slow


Glad you are finally willing to admit that!!



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I just sat there and waited for the toilet to fall apart. Now Carter... He almost jumped out of his walker.






Jeff C. said:


> Howdy Y'all!!!!!        YEEEEHAAAAAW!!!
> 
> Got my laptop back


Howdy Jeff!!.....Glad you got the laptop back online!!........Got all the grass cut yet??


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 17, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Good to hear for the most part but you need to make em great



 We whats your plan cuz I'm all outta ideas.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 17, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Mornin Jeff
> 
> We still on for skremp this weekend?



Come on up....bring the whole Family!!!! Anytime



Tuffdawg said:


> well hello robert.
> 
> 
> I have a fine day everyday. (for the most part )



Hi Tuffpuppy



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Nothing to clean up. I said I got this.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna get Quack on you!




Hey SGG!!!



deerehauler said:


> Well you are back up and running now!




Thank gooodness!!! I didn't like going into the bonus room



YaraG. said:


> Heya Jeff....




Yarrrrrrrrrraaaaa!!!! Hi there

Can y'all tell I'm_HAPPY_


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 17, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> At least you was ridin not walkin!!
> 
> Glad you are finally willing to admit that!!
> 
> ...




Thanks....boy that made my day, I was goin NUTS without my laptop

Believe it or not, I just came in from cutting....1/2 way done


----------



## Hankus (Jun 17, 2010)

tuffdawg said:


> We whats your plan cuz i'm all outta ideas.



4x4


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 17, 2010)

That dancing baby video thread is still seriously disturbing. My kids just fell in the floor laughing, of course I dont know if it was the kid or the full diaper makin em laugh.


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 17, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Can y'all tell I'm_HAPPY_



Thought it was because of one of them blue pills.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 17, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> We whats your plan cuz I'm all outta ideas.



let me think on that one and come up with somehting


----------



## slip (Jun 17, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Can y'all tell I'm_HAPPY_



didnt have to cut grass today?


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 17, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Hi Tuffpuppy



 Well hello there Jeff


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 17, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Thought it was because of one of them blue pills.



Unfortunately NO.....


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 17, 2010)

g'night babes and bro's!
I'm headed to bed.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 17, 2010)

slip said:


> didnt have to cut grass today?





Actually I did cut, but I waited til 6:30 to go out there. I did get my yard cut, but I got another one to go.

Just happy I got this laptop back online


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 17, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> g'night babes and bro's!
> I'm headed to bed.



Nite bama!!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 17, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> g'night babes and bro's!
> I'm headed to bed.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 17, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> g'night babes and bro's!
> I'm headed to bed.



Have good day tomorrow!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 17, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey SGG!!!



Hey Jeff!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 17, 2010)

Hankus said:


>



Nite Hankus!!!


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 17, 2010)

woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo I just got the lap top to hook up to the surround sound. Freagin awesome!! and it was pure accident too!!! Youtube here we come............


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 17, 2010)

slip said:


> didnt have to cut grass today?





Jeff C. said:


> Believe it or not, I just came in from cutting....1/2 way done


Finally got all of ours done yesterday!!.........It will be time to start all over again in a few day's!!



rhbama3 said:


> g'night babes and bro's!
> I'm headed to bed.


G'night Robert!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 17, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey Jeff!!!



Heyyyyy!!!!  I thought you were gonna change your name???? No????


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 17, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> g'night babes and bro's!
> I'm headed to bed.


Night Bama Thanks for the PM I'll try that on SGG the morning.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 17, 2010)

My grass needs cut something bad Think I may do that soon as I get home in the am if its dry


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 17, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo I just got the lap top to hook up to the surround sound. Freagin awesome!! and it was pure accident too!!! Youtube here we come............



All right spill the beans....how did you do it????



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Finally got all of ours done yesterday!!.........It will be time to start all over again in a few day's!!
> 
> G'night Robert!!



I'll fifnish the LAWN tomorrow.....then I have about 7acres to bush hog.....then start on the lawn again


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 17, 2010)

Hey Mitch, swamp buggies are a nice thing to have when you need one!  If I can find a pic, I`ll show you.


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 17, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> All right spill the beans....how did you do it????



Plug the green plug from the woofer into the headphone slot of the laptop


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 17, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> Plug the green plug from the woofer into the headphone slot of the laptop




Cool.....Hmmmmm.....I'll have to give that a try


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 17, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> My grass needs cut something bad Think I may do that soon as I get home in the am if its dry



Hey dude help is on the way. Just sent a PM, hope it helps.


http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=547346


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 17, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Cool.....Hmmmmm.....I'll have to give that a try



Well if you think about it, It makes sense. Headphones are nothing more than lil tiny speakers. So I grabbed the cord that went into the back of the dvd player, and plugged it in, and poof. I worked some blonde magic.


----------



## slip (Jun 17, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Hey dude help is on the way. Just sent a PM, hope it helps.
> 
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=547346


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 17, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Heyyyyy!!!!  I thought you were gonna change your name???? No????



I'm gonna stick with SGG! DoodEBug sounds soooo... doodeish.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 17, 2010)

Who wants to go for a ride?


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 17, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Hey dude help is on the way. Just sent a PM, hope it helps.
> 
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=547346



Well least I know it will cost him more then i will me


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 17, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Who wants to go for a ride?



memememememememememe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 17, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Who wants to go for a ride?



That thing looks like it can be some fun


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 17, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> memememememememememe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Know how to swim? Just in case it sinks?   




deerehauler said:


> That thing looks like it can be some fun



It is!!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 17, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Who wants to go for a ride?



Meeeeeeeeeeee toooooooooooo!!!!!


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 17, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Know how to swim? Just in case it sinks?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 I will just make sure I dont wear a white shirt


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 17, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> Well if you think about it, It makes sense. Headphones are nothing more than lil tiny speakers. So I grabbed the cord that went into the back of the dvd player, and plugged it in, and poof. I worked some blonde magic.



I knew blondes were good for more than just.....uh ....nevermind

It won't work like that on mine, but it did give me another idea. Thanks Blondie!!!


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 17, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I knew blondes were good for more than just.....uh ....nevermind
> 
> It won't work like that on mine, but it did give me another idea. Thanks Blondie!!!



 Happy connecting.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 17, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Who wants to go for a ride?



That's a fine lookin old tree in the background also, NIC!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 17, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> That's a fine lookin old tree in the background also, NIC!!!



It`s on a plantation a couple of miles from my house. Purty place.


----------



## slip (Jun 17, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Who wants to go for a ride?



does it have A/C?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 17, 2010)

slip said:


> does it have A/C?





Fraid not. And if you get tangled up with a wasp nest while on it, get ready to fight. It will not outrun them, even on dry level ground.


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 17, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Who wants to go for a ride?



That looks like it could be fun. How bout that wench in the front, sure doesn't look like it would be any good it it got stuck.


----------



## slip (Jun 17, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Fraid not. And if you get tangled up with a wasp nest while on it, get ready to fight. It will not outrun them, even on dry level ground.



is that the voice of experience talking?




bet that thing could haul a deer or two out though.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 17, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> That looks like it could be fun. How bout that wench in the front, sure doesn't look like it would be any good it it got stuck.




It won`t get stuck. It swims as well. I reckon you could hang it up on a stump, but in 18 years, it hasn`t happened yet. 



slip said:


> is that the voice of experience talking?
> 
> 
> Yes...
> ...


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 17, 2010)

Nic tell the redhead Im on the way.  So boot klem out with the chickens.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 17, 2010)

Klem`s too big too boot out!  if I don`t have a weapon on me, he might boot me out!


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 17, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Klem`s too big too boot out!  if I don`t have a weapon on me, he might boot me out!



 No he wont, I'll grab him by all that hair and threaten to lock the fridge up.


----------



## slip (Jun 17, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Klem`s too big too boot out!  if I don`t have a weapon on me, he might boot me out!



wow wow wow...hold up here folks...


you mean to tell me theres a time when you _dont_ have a weapon on you?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 17, 2010)

slip said:


> wow wow wow...hold up here folks...
> 
> 
> you mean to tell me theres a time when you _dont_ have a weapon on you?





Never!!!! I even keep a little blade hid on the back of my neck, under my hair.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 17, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Hey Mitch, swamp buggies are a nice thing to have when you need one!  If I can find a pic, I`ll show you.





Nicodemus said:


> Who wants to go for a ride?


Cool!!



Tuffdawg said:


> I will just make sure I dont wear a white shirt




Good Night Folks!!.......Awake time has expired!!


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 17, 2010)

Hey Nic, what kind of attachments do you have for that buggy? I might be able to use that for working on my swa... creek


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 17, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Never!!!! I even keep a little blade hid on the back of my neck, under my hair.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 17, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Cool!!
> 
> 
> 
> Good Night Folks!!.......Awake time has expired!!



Night Mitch!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 17, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Hey Nic, what kind of attachments do you have for that buggy? I might be able to use that for working on my swa... creek




About any hydraulic attachment you would ever need. Plus, it will pull the bottom out of a well.


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 17, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good Night Folks!!.......Awake time has expired!!


Night HT I mean Rutt.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 17, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> About any hydraulic attachment you would ever need. Plus, it will pull the bottom out of a well.



Does that include a post pounder??? I seriously might need to borrow that critter!


----------



## slip (Jun 17, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Never!!!! I even keep a little blade hid on the back of my neck, under my hair.



thats what i thought.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 17, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Does that include a post pounder??? I seriously might need to borrow that critter!




If it was mine, you would be welcome to borry it.

I`m doin` some checkin` on something for you, electrical wise. 



slip said:


> thats what i thought.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 17, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> If it was mine, you would be welcome to borry it.
> 
> I`m doin` some checkin` on something for you, electrical wise.



If it was yours, I wouldn't have to bother getting you all liquored up first 

As far as the electrical thing... would that be an electric Guinea plucker?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 17, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I knew I loved you for a reason.



Mmmmmm Hmmmmmm!!!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 17, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mmmmmm Hmmmmmm!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 17, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> If it was yours, I wouldn't have to bother getting you all liquored up first
> 
> As far as the electrical thing... would that be an electric Guinea plucker?





You`ll have to ask Robert about that! 

All I do is deprive them of the will to live...


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 17, 2010)

Man Nic everytime I scroll past that beast I wanna come down there and work at GA Power just so I can drive that thing


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 17, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mmmmmm Hmmmmmm!!!





SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


>


----------



## Otis (Jun 17, 2010)

I am the greatest of them all!


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 17, 2010)

dougefresh said:


>




I was thinking the same thing 



Otis said:


> I am the greatest of them all!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 17, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Man Nic everytime I scroll past that beast I wanna come down there and work at GA Power just so I can drive that thing





I wanted one real bad, till I found out the cost. Six figures...


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 17, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I wanted one real bad, till I found out the cost. Six figures...



 wow I guess I will be just enjoying the pictures


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 17, 2010)

dougefresh said:


>




Whaaaaaaat???




Otis said:


> I am the greatest idiot of them all!





You sure got my vote!! 


You back in Texas, or still in Bama??


----------



## slip (Jun 17, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I wanted one real bad, till I found out the cost. Six figures...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 17, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> wow I guess I will be just enjoying the pictures




The good thing is that it is very light, all aluminum, with a diesel motor. And it is a lot smaller than it looks.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 17, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I wanted one real bad, till I found out the cost. Six figures...



Six figures ain't bad... if the first three or four digits are 0


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 17, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Six figures ain't bad... if the first three or four digits are 0





They ain`t.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 17, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I wanted one real bad, till I found out the cost. Six figures...





Nic I had an amphibous 6X6 that would go pretty much anywhere too, ever considered a Max, or an Argo??


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 17, 2010)

Otis said:


> I am the greatest of them all!



Otis tell self to Step away from the glue!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 17, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nic I had an amphibous 6X6 that would go pretty much anywhere too, ever considered a Max, or an Argo??





Argo has potential!


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 17, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> The good thing is that it is very light, all aluminum, with a diesel motor. And it is a lot smaller than it looks.



Have yall ever got it to the point where it feels like its gonna get stuck?


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 17, 2010)

Link for Nic


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 17, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Have yall ever got it to the point where it feels like its gonna get stuck?



One time, I was in a drained pond with it, and the bottom was a mix of sand and water. There was just enough resistance that it didn`t want to move. That is the only time it gave me a fit. I take it to a public boat ramp to wash iot off. You should see the looks I get when I jump it off into 20 foot deep water and go churnin` around.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 17, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Link for Nic





I like that one with the white down its side. good aimin` point!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 17, 2010)

dougefresh said:


>





deerehauler said:


> I was thinking the same thing



Can I have some popcorn?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 17, 2010)

Miss Karen, they bein` mean to you?


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 17, 2010)

Good to be here and got the eats. How's everbody?


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 17, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Good to be here and got the eats. How's everbody?


Some good, some bad... some just ain't got no luck at all


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 17, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Argo has potential!



You can getem with tracs on em and they'll bout climb a tree, I sure miss mine duck hunting beaver ponds.




SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Can I have some popcorn?



You sure can sweet thang !!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 17, 2010)

Karen tomorrow you will be receiving some pics. I am so out of commission right now sweetie. I feel like munchin on a grenade so the headache would go away.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 17, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> One time, I was in a drained pond with it, and the bottom was a mix of sand and water. There was just enough resistance that it didn`t want to move. That is the only time it gave me a fit. I take it to a public boat ramp to wash iot off. You should see the looks I get when I jump it off into 20 foot deep water and go churnin` around.



So it floats to then?



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Can I have some popcorn?



Sure I share unlike others!



Nicodemus said:


> Miss Karen, they bein` mean to you?



Nope we all  salt licker



hogtrap44 said:


> Good to be here and got the eats. How's everbody?



Evening Craig


----------



## slip (Jun 17, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Link for Nic


"Guinea fowl, both male and female, are particularly adept at rooting out vermin such as mice and rats,"

how does one of them little bird eat a dadgum rat?!

...a new york rat might eat them


Nicodemus said:


> One time, I was in a drained pond with it, and the bottom was a mix of sand and water. There was just enough resistance that it didn`t want to move. That is the only time it gave me a fit. I take it to a public boat ramp to wash iot off. You should see the looks I get when I jump it off into 20 foot deep water and go churnin` around.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 17, 2010)

slip said:


> "Guinea fowl, both male and female, are particularly adept at rooting out vermin such as mice and rats,"
> 
> how does one of them little bird eat a dadgum rat?!
> 
> ...a new york rat might eat them



Same way you eat an elephant, one bite at a time


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 17, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nic I had an amphibous 6X6 that would go pretty much anywhere too, ever considered a Max, or an Argo??



 well hello quackers


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 17, 2010)

Yea DJ, it swims. It don`t like a lot of current though!


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 17, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Yea DJ, it swims. It don`t like a lot of current though!



wow that is just to cool right there! I would be saying sure I will take it out and check on things daily


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 17, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Some good, some bad... some just ain't got no luck at all


let's stick with the good and hope fo the best.



deerehauler said:


> So it floats to then?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey DJ. It's a good thang.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 17, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Karen tomorrow you will be receiving some pics. I am so out of commission right now sweetie. I feel like munchin on a grenade so the headache would go away.


Hold on, gotcha covered.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 17, 2010)

G'mornin y'all

breakfast time,bacon egg and cheese sandwiches


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 17, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> let's stick with the good and hope fo the best..


That's the way we do it here


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 17, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whaaaaaaat???


PM sent



hogtrap44 said:


> Good to be here and got the eats. How's everbody?


What up HT



Nicodemus said:


> Miss Karen, they bein` mean to you?


She axed for it.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 17, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> G'mornin y'all
> 
> breakfast time,bacon egg and cheese sandwiches



Moring Jeff and eww ewww I want one


----------



## slip (Jun 17, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Karen tomorrow you will be receiving some pics. I am so out of commission right now sweetie. I feel like munchin on a grenade so the headache would go away.



i got one for ya, if ya want it.


no kidding.


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 17, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> G'mornin y'all
> 
> breakfast time,bacon egg and cheese sandwiches



I ate a whopper for lunch, BBQ for DINNER and I just finished off a bowl of sketti about 10 minutes ago.  And I still weigh under 125.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 18, 2010)

slip said:


> i got one for ya, if ya want it.
> 
> 
> no kidding.



Hey slip tell your dog to quit staring at me its makin me nervous


----------



## slip (Jun 18, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Hey slip tell your dog to quit staring at me its makin me nervous



he's real good at doin that to people.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 18, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> PM sent
> 
> What up HT
> 
> She axed for it.


 
Hey Doug, how goes the farm?


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 18, 2010)

slip said:


> he's real good at doin that to people.


People with food, or just people?


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 18, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Moring Jeff and eww ewww I want one





Tuffdawg said:


> I ate a whopper for lunch, BBQ for DINNER and I just finished off a bowl of sketti about 10 minutes ago.  And I still weigh under 125.



It's that good thick sliced hickory smoked bacon too.If ya not careful,you could pull the whole piece of bacon out from between the eggs and cheese....mm    mmmm


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 18, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> I ate a whopper for lunch, BBQ for DINNER and I just finished off a bowl of sketti about 10 minutes ago.  And I still weigh under 125.


How bout ya eat more 'possum an sweet taters.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 18, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Miss Karen, they bein` mean to you?



They sure are! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> You sure can sweet thang !!!







YaraG. said:


> Karen tomorrow you will be receiving some pics. I am so out of commission right now sweetie. I feel like munchin on a grenade so the headache would go away.



Hope you feel better tomorrow!



deerehauler said:


> Sure I share unlike others!
> 
> Nope we all  salt licker



 You're just saying that cause Nic and Quack are here.  



hogtrap44 said:


> Hold on, gotcha covered.



Hey Craig!!!



Jeff Raines said:


> G'mornin y'all
> 
> breakfast time,bacon egg and cheese sandwiches



Hey Jeff!!! Now I'm hungry.


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 18, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> G'mornin y'all
> 
> breakfast time,bacon egg and cheese sandwiches


Mornin Jeff



slip said:


> i got one for ya, if ya want it.
> 
> 
> no kidding.


I was wonder why I have big hole down by the pond next to where you were camping.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 18, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hold on, gotcha covered.


That was priceless!



slip said:


> i got one for ya, if ya want it.
> 
> 
> no kidding.


No ketchup... just straight up.


deerehauler said:


> Hey slip tell your dog to quit staring at me its makin me nervous


NOW he scares ya


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 18, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> It's that good thick sliced hickory smoked bacon too.If ya not careful,you could pull the whole piece of bacon out from between the eggs and cheese....mm    mmmm


Can't beat these turkey eggs i been eatin.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 18, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> They sure are!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ty sweetie.....


----------



## slip (Jun 18, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> People with food, or just people?



he dont like strangers. not on 'his' turf.

in a store or park, he's fine. in his turf he makes just about anyone nervous. i consider that a good thing though, makes people think twice.


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 18, 2010)

*!*



hogtrap44 said:


> How bout ya eat more 'possum an sweet taters.



 I aint suppose to be eatin anything high in fat...... But dang if I dont, Imma waste away to nothin!!  they wanna do surgery to fix my gut but dang it they are takin their sweet time! Imma ready for them to cut it out so I can have milk again.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 18, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> People with food, or just people?


People without food, they be hongry.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 18, 2010)

slip said:


> he dont like strangers. not on 'his' turf.
> 
> in a store or park, he's fine. in his turf he makes just about anyone nervous. i consider that a good thing though, makes people think twice.


Mine don't like people at all... or animals... or logs... I think the only reason he puts up with me is because I buy his food. With no opposable thumbs, it's hard to get a job


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 18, 2010)

slip said:


> i got one for ya, if ya want it.
> 
> 
> no kidding.



Now that's just down right scary!!!


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 18, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey Doug, how goes the farm?


Good, me and Tanner went out yesterday and made sure there was still activity in the Holes. They are finishing up marking Poles and should be moving equipment in soon to start with the clearcutin.



Jeff Raines said:


> It's that good thick sliced hickory smoked bacon too.If ya not careful,you could pull the whole piece of bacon out from between the eggs and cheese....mm    mmmm


Sound like you gona have to run that off later.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 18, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Can't beat these turkey eggs i been eatin.


Wild free range turkey eggs huh?.....That's just going "green" ain't it?


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 18, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> I aint suppose to be eatin anything high in fat...... But dang if I dont, Imma waste away to nothin!!  they wanna do surgery to fix my gut but dang it they are takin their sweet time! Imma ready for them to cut it out so I can have milk again.



You have a Gall bladder issue? I had some of the worst attacks for two years, before my idjit doc could figure it out.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 18, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> I aint suppose to be eatin anything high in fat...... But dang if I dont, Imma waste away to nothin!!  they wanna do surgery to fix my gut but dang it they are takin their sweet time! Imma ready for them to cut it out so I can have milk again.


Yep, tell dem Dr.boys ta hurry up. Coz i would not be waitin round fo a decision. Coz i eats all good things.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 18, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Sound like you gona have to run that off later.



yeah,might have to run to steak & shake


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 18, 2010)

Glad i could oblige ya.






YaraG. said:


> That was priceless!
> 
> 
> No ketchup... just straight up.
> ...


----------



## slip (Jun 18, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> No ketchup... just straight up.



coming right up.






think fedex would get the joke?


my dearest FBI and ATF friends, fear not for this is only a paper weight sold at the local army navy store.


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 18, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> You have a Gall bladder issue? I had some of the worst attacks for two years, before my idjit doc could figure it out.



Bingo. Also have kidney stones.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 18, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> They sure are!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey ya Karen.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 18, 2010)

My partner has disappeared.He went to total the chemicals used today,25 minutes ago


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 18, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> well hello quackers



Hellooooo Tuffy!!


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 18, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> Bingo. Also have kidney stones.



I can't say much about the kidney stones, but you sure have my sympathy for your gall bladder. Them buggers are awful.


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 18, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> My partner has disappeared.He went to total the chemicals used today,25 minutes ago


He must have found where you hid your loader.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 18, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Good, me and Tanner went out yesterday and made sure there was still activity in the Holes. They are finishing up marking Poles and should be moving equipment in soon to start with the clearcutin.
> 
> Sound like you gona have to run that off later.



Doug i bet they run out some biguns when they start cuttin.
 I needs to be on stand by.


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 18, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hellooooo Tuffy!!


Heyyyyyyyyyyy 



Capt Quirk said:


> I can't say much about the kidney stones, but you sure have my sympathy for your gall bladder. Them buggers are awful.


Yeah, it sucks at times thats for sure. And theres not a pain pill that can relieve it.  But beer sure makes it grand


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 18, 2010)

Antiacid tablets sometimes helped me... just not a whole lot, or very often. Still, any shot at relief beats the agony.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 18, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Wild free range turkey eggs huh?.....That's just going "green" ain't it?


Don't know bout no green stuff. But them's was a gift and i eat gifts like that. Good friend and a good gift.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 18, 2010)

slip said:


> coming right up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Put that thing down. You're gonna hurt yourself.


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 18, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Doug i bet they run out some biguns when they start cuttin.
> I needs to be on stand by.


10/4 I keep ya posted when they start move in. My next couple of week are gona be crazy. Were tryin to build inventory before a shutdown. Good thing is I talked to all the engineers and they only have a few things for the outage and I have only made up a small list so far.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 18, 2010)

WOW Slip, Nice lil pineapple you have there.





slip said:


> coming right up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 18, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey ya Karen.



What's been going on with ya?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 18, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> PM sent
> 
> What up HT
> 
> She axed for it.





Whoa bro, don't be hating da playa, hate da game...


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 18, 2010)

Now I am hungry! Must be getting close to Dinner time for me!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 18, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> He must have found where you hid your loader.


He found his way back


hogtrap44 said:


> Don't know bout no green stuff. But them's was a gift and i eat gifts like that. Good friend and a good gift.



I've never tried turkey eggs,bet they are good


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 18, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Put that thing down. You're gonna hurt yourself.



ya but what a nice manicure, wonder if he get pedicures too.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 18, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> 10/4 I keep ya posted when they start move in. My next couple of week are gona be crazy. Were tryin to build inventory before a shutdown. Good thing is I talked to all the engineers and they only have a few things for the outage and I have only made up a small list so far.


Thank ye kindly bud. Mabe a dadgum log skidder an saws will roust them out.
 Then we catch and eat.


----------



## slip (Jun 18, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> ya but what a nice manicure, wonder if he get pedicures too.



hey man, thanks!

i need to paint them tonight...blue or green? blue or green....blue or green....


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 18, 2010)

THis has been a long week of work finally day 11 and 80 hrs of work are comeing to a end I sure am ready to get me a big cool beer


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 18, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> He found his way back
> 
> 
> I've never tried turkey eggs,bet they are good


Hey bud, you right they good! Ifn you bee here my place say, bout 11:00am i fix you some.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 18, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whoa bro, don't be hating da playa, hate da game...



What game?  Do I need to bring popcorn? 



deerehauler said:


> Now I am hungry! Must be getting close to Dinner time for me!



I'm hungry too!


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 18, 2010)

Oh and another beer to get that text quackers sent me outta my mind man I need something to clear that image


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 18, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> What game?  Do I need to bring popcorn?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hungry too!



What you gonna cook for me to eat


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 18, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey bud, you right they good! Ifn you bee here my place say, bout 11:00am i fix you some.


At 11 am,I'll still be here in this very same chair.
But the offer is much appreciated


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 18, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Now I am hungry! Must be getting close to Dinner time for me!


I like dinner time,...supper time,..breakfast time,..snack time,......all time.


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 18, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whoa bro, don't be hating da playa, hate da game...



You wanta wrestle.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 18, 2010)

slip said:


> hey man, thanks!
> 
> i need to paint them tonight...blue or green? blue or green....blue or green....



I'd go with blue. It'd compliment your skin nicely.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 18, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Oh and another beer to get that text quackers sent me outta my mind man I need something to clear that image



So you've seen the quack thong?


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 18, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> I like dinner time,...supper time,..breakfast time,..snack time,......all time.



I am with ya on all them


----------



## Turkeypaw (Jun 18, 2010)

Hey y'all


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 18, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> At 11 am,I'll still be here in this very same chair.
> But the offer is much appreciated


Nooooo problem-O bud. You welcome at any time.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 18, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> So you've seen the quack thong?



 Dont wanna say


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 18, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> You wanta wrestle.View attachment 535469



Little Mr. T! I ain't seen him in years!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 18, 2010)

turkeypaw said:


> hey y'all


hey!


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 18, 2010)

Turkeypaw said:


> Hey y'all



Evenin TP


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 18, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> What you gonna cook for me to eat



Popcorn!!! 



hogtrap44 said:


> I like dinner time,...supper time,..breakfast time,..snack time,......all time.



with salt


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 18, 2010)

Turkeypaw said:


> Hey y'all



Hey Tpaw


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 18, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Popcorn!!!
> 
> 
> 
> with salt



No wonder doug is so small  If thats all you cook


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 18, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I'd go with blue. It'd compliment your skin nicely.


Naw Green, fo ailien.


----------



## slip (Jun 18, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> You wanta wrestle.View attachment 535469


whut tha


SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I'd go with blue. It'd compliment your skin nicely.



oh lawd..


----------



## Turkeypaw (Jun 18, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Oh and another beer to get that text quackers sent me outta my mind man I need something to clear that image


I thought you would have learned by now - don't open Quack's texts.


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 18, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Thank ye kindly bud. Mabe a dadgum log skidder an saws will roust them out.
> Then we catch and eat.






slip said:


> hey man, thanks!
> 
> i need to paint them tonight...blue or green? blue or green....blue or green....


That hot pink you had on the other day was awsome.



deerehauler said:


> Oh and another beer to get that text quackers sent me outta my mind man I need something to clear that image


Sure glad he didn't send that one to me.



Turkeypaw said:


> Hey y'all


Mornin


----------



## slip (Jun 18, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> That hot pink you had on the other day was awsome.



oh really? thanks!


just dont tell SGG you stole it from her for me ...


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 18, 2010)

Turkeypaw said:


> I thought you would have learned by now - don't open Quack's texts.



I guess I am a slow learner



dougefresh said:


> :
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Be very glad


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 18, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> No wonder doug is so small  If thats all you cook



But I can pop a mean bag of corn.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 18, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> But I can pop a mean bag of corn.



You get it down so there are no kernels left


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 18, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> But I can pop a mean bag of corn.


Needs a little more salt.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 18, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Needs a little more salt.



dang salt licker licked it all off before she passed the bag to us


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 18, 2010)

slip said:


> oh really? thanks!
> 
> 
> just dont tell SGG you stole it from her for me ...



I was wondering where that polish went.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 18, 2010)

Tuffy did a hit and run on us


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 18, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> What game?  Do I need to bring popcorn?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hungry too!



Oh yeahhhhhhh, it's on like Donkey Kong, prepared to be stawked by the best!!




dougefresh said:


> You wanta wrestle.View attachment 535469



Dang, you've shrunk and turned black since last week??




Turkeypaw said:


> Hey y'all





Tpaw, whut up??  You working tonight?


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 18, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> But I can pop a mean bag of corn.



Yep, if you like it burnt.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 18, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Yep, if you like it burnt.


----------



## Otis (Jun 18, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whaaaaaaat???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

In Bama having a great time.  PM to follow



YaraG. said:


> Otis tell self to Step away from the glue!


 

He says he will only step away if you agree to dance with him.


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 18, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang, you've shrunk and turned black since last week??


What are you talkin bout. Who did SGG bring to diner that night. I've always been this short and I've been working on my tan.


----------



## slip (Jun 18, 2010)

its that time o' night folks. now if yall 'scuse me imma slip off into my own little world in a tree stand with a cool breeze...


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 18, 2010)

slip said:


> its that time o' night folks. now if yall 'scuse me imma slip off into my own little world in a tree stand with a cool breeze...



Alright young man you have a great weekend


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 18, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> What's been going on with ya?


Just working and eating.



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Popcorn!!!
> 
> 
> 
> with salt


Yeppers!



deerehauler said:


> dang salt licker licked it all off before she passed the bag to us


Got ta fix that


----------



## Turkeypaw (Jun 18, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Tpaw, whut up??  You working tonight?


Nope, just driveling with y'all a bit.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 18, 2010)

Lawdy yall can drivel!   

Time to go get Na from work!!!

Yall enjoy


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 18, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> You get it down so there are no kernels left



Sure do! 



hogtrap44 said:


> Needs a little more salt.



I licked it all. 



deerehauler said:


> dang salt licker licked it all off before she passed the bag to us



Quit whinnin. 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Oh yeahhhhhhh, it's on like Donkey Kong, prepared to be stawked by the best!!



 Catch me if you can!!! 



dougefresh said:


> Yep, if you like it burnt.



But there are no kernels left. 



slip said:


> its that time o' night folks. now if yall 'scuse me imma slip off into my own little world in a tree stand with a cool breeze...



Good night Slip!!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 18, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Tuffy did a hit and run on us


No poblem, i gots da tag numbers.


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 18, 2010)

slip said:


> its that time o' night folks. now if yall 'scuse me imma slip off into my own little world in a tree stand with a cool breeze...



Have a good one dude Don't forget to take you flashlight.


----------



## Turkeypaw (Jun 18, 2010)

slip said:


> its that time o' night folks. now if yall 'scuse me imma slip off into my own little world in a tree stand with a cool breeze...


Night slip 


SnowHunter said:


> Lawdy yall can drivel!
> 
> Time to go get Na from work!!!
> 
> Yall enjoy


Hey


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 18, 2010)

slip said:


> its that time o' night folks. now if yall 'scuse me imma slip off into my own little world in a tree stand with a cool breeze...


Nite lil buddy, good luck on the hunt.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 18, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Lawdy yall can drivel!
> 
> Time to go get Na from work!!!
> 
> Yall enjoy



Be careful out there



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Sure do!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well all kernels gone and burnt with out salt yep that is pretty mean. Guess thats what iy meant when you said a mean bag of corn


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 18, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Lawdy yall can drivel!
> 
> Time to go get Na from work!!!
> 
> Yall enjoy



Hey wait I need sumfin for the store.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 18, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> No poblem, i gots da tag numbers.



good we wil hafta keep an eye out for that one when she tries to cruise thru agian


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 18, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Yep, if you like it burnt.


I refer to call it bb-q, the burnt ones.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 18, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Hey wait I need sumfin for the store.



Some fresh bags of unburnt corn


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 18, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> good we wil hafta keep an eye out for that one when she tries to cruise thru agian


Pop off a couple sidewinders at bout a mile then haul boogie. Ought to take care of it.


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 18, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> I refer to call it bb-q, the burnt ones.





deerehauler said:


> Some fresh bags of unburnt corn



Shoot let me tell yall bout the apple dumplins she made the other day................. better not.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 18, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Some fresh bags of unburnt corn


Yep,.... an some of that Yen Yang beer too.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 18, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Shoot let me tell yall bout the apple dumplins she made the other day................. better not.


Wow i loves apple dumplins.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 18, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Well all kernels gone and burnt with out salt yep that is pretty mean. Guess thats what iy meant when you said a mean bag of corn



See I don't lie.  



hogtrap44 said:


> I refer to call it bb-q, the burnt ones.



Craig would appreciate my cooking. 



dougefresh said:


> Shoot let me tell yall bout the apple dumplins she made the other day................. better not.



That was not burnt... it was cinnamon.


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 18, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Wow i loves apple dumplins.



Next time you come down well see if she can make some. They were goooooooooooood.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 18, 2010)

Otis said:


> In Bama having a great time.  PM to follow
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Backatcha!!



dougefresh said:


> What are you talkin bout. Who did SGG bring to diner that night. I've always been this short and I've been working on my tan.




She brought some tall good looking dude, that's not very good in a crisis...




Turkeypaw said:


> Nope, just driveling with y'all a bit.



You're not "in" the beer tonight??




dougefresh said:


> Hey wait I need sumfin for the store.



More poppers??




hogtrap44 said:


> Wow i loves apple dumplins.





HT, I don't think there's nothing out there you don't like!!


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 18, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Shoot let me tell yall bout the apple dumplins she made the other day................. better not.



Yep I would just say mmm mmm mm 


hogtrap44 said:


> Yep,.... an some of that Yen Yang beer too.



And mmm


SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> See I don't lie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just a little darker than normal though huh


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 18, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> She brought some tall good looking dude, that's not very good in a crisis...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 18, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> See I don't lie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





dougefresh said:


> Next time you come down well see if she can make some. They were goooooooooooood.


Yep,Yep



Hooked On Quack said:


> Backatcha!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, perty much, good to see you back and about there Quack.


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 18, 2010)

Did I ever tell yall about that one time at band camp. You see, there I was, there I was, in the congo, ridin this rhino when all a sudden a snapin gator took my sabertooth tiger right out of my pocket.Worst day of my life. Other than that day I tore up both of my lawnmowers.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 18, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> . Other than that day I tore up both of my lawnmowers.




Wanna buy a live coon?


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 18, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Did I ever tell yall about that one time at band camp. You see, there I was, there I was, in the congo, ridin this rhino when all a sudden a snapin gator took my sabertooth tiger right out of my pocket.Worst day of my life. Other than that day I tore up both of my lawnmowers.


WOW man,....pass me some'uh dat,....stuff man.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 18, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Did I ever tell yall about that one time at band camp. You see, there I was, there I was, in the congo, ridin this rhino when all a sudden a snapin gator took my sabertooth tiger right out of my pocket.Worst day of my life. Other than that day I tore up both of my lawnmowers.





Eddy is dat you??


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 18, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Wanna buy a live coon?


I put a bullet in it, then clean an fix in a crock pot.


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 18, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Wanna buy a live coon?





hogtrap44 said:


> WOW man,....pass me some'uh dat,....stuff man.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Eddy is dat you??


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 18, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Just a little darker than normal though huh



What were we talking about? 



dougefresh said:


> Did I ever tell yall about that one time at band camp. You see, there I was, there I was, in the congo, ridin this rhino when all a sudden a snapin gator took my sabertooth tiger right out of my pocket.Worst day of my life. Other than that day I tore up both of my lawnmowers.



You need to go lay down.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 18, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Eddy is dat you??



Oh know he hacked douge's account


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 18, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> What were we talking about?
> 
> 
> 
> You need to go lay down.



Just how good your apple dumplins probably was


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 18, 2010)

Well,....Like i told my feathered, furry, and fanged friends.
 Long day been had. Yak sack calls, cause awake time is long over. Nite guys. Have a gooden.


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 18, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Well,....Like i told my feathered, furry, and fanged friends.
> Long day been had. Yak sack calls, cause awake time is long over. Nite guys. Have a gooden.


Night Dude.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 18, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Well,....Like i told my feathered, furry, and fanged friends.
> Long day been had. Yak sack calls, cause awake time is long over. Nite guys. Have a gooden.



sleep well


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 18, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Well,....Like i told my feathered, furry, and fanged friends.
> Long day been had. Yak sack calls, cause awake time is long over. Nite guys. Have a gooden.



Night Criag


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 18, 2010)

southgeorgiagirl said:


> what were we talking about?





hhaaff yyoouu sseeenn mmyy bbbaaassseeebbaalll.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 18, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Just how good your apple dumplins probably was



Oh... now you love me. 



hogtrap44 said:


> Well,....Like i told my feathered, furry, and fanged friends.
> Long day been had. Yak sack calls, cause awake time is long over. Nite guys. Have a gooden.



Night Craig!!



dougefresh said:


> hhaaff yyoouu sseeenn mmyy bbbaaassseeebbaalll.



I'm not speaking to you when you have that creepy disgusting avatar up.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 18, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Oh... now you love me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WEll when you are cooking that


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 18, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I'm not speaking to you when you have that creepy disgusting avatar up.


O come on Baby, you are the one that took the pic, I thought you liked it when I wear my mask.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 18, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> O come on Baby, you are the one that took the pic, I thought you liked it when I wear my mask.



I think she just doesnt want us to know the truth


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 18, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> WEll when you are cooking that



I see. 



dougefresh said:


> O come on Baby, you are the one that took the pic, I thought you liked it when I wear my mask.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 18, 2010)

Time for bed. Good night y'all!!!


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 18, 2010)

I saw quack gettin ready for the next twista championship at FPG


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 18, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Time for bed. Good night y'all!!!



Have a good weekend!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 18, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> What were we talking about?
> 
> 
> 
> You need to go lay down.





Something about how fast somebody can run??


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 18, 2010)

Quack I likey.


----------



## Turkeypaw (Jun 18, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Quack I likey.


I likey too.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 18, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Quack I likey.



I lickey!!


----------



## Turkeypaw (Jun 18, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I lickey!!


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 18, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I lickey!!



back botton,back botton


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 18, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> back botton,back botton



Dang it worked.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 18, 2010)

...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 18, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> ...



Ewwwwwwww, datz naaaaaaaaasty!!


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 18, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ewwwwwwww, datz naaaaaaaaasty!!



Then remind me not to show what I can do.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 18, 2010)

bout time for the shutdown


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 18, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> bout time for the shutdown



Guess that means I have to leave my desk and go do sumfin.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 18, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Guess that means I have to leave my desk and go do sumfin.


me too


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 18, 2010)

Everyone yall are nasty 




Oh and welcome back Now back to doin nothing


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 18, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Then remind me not to show what I can do.



Do tell...


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 18, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Do tell...



PM sent.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 18, 2010)

Hello Jessica!!
I just noticed her now!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 18, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> PM sent.




Doooooood, you got mad skilzzzzzzz!!




deerehauler said:


> Hello Jessica!!
> I just noticed her now!!




Well hellooooooo there DJ!!


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 18, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Doooooood, you got mad skilzzzzzzz!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kinda what it feels like she is saying to just me


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 18, 2010)

dat jest ain't right

ya supposed to brag to women about oral calisthenics.....not men


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 18, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> dat jest ain't right
> 
> ya supposed to brag to women about oral calisthenics.....not men



I dont wanna know!!


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 18, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Everyone yall are nasty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Killin time tryin to stay off the loader.



Hooked On Quack said:


> Doooooood, you got mad skilzzzzzzz!!


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 18, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> dat jest ain't right
> 
> ya supposed to brag to women about oral calisthenics.....not men


In the PM I told him to tell Mrs HOQ bout it too.



deerehauler said:


> I wanna know!!


PM sent.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 18, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> dat jest ain't right
> 
> ya supposed to brag to women about oral calisthenics.....not men



Ain't nobody ever accused us  of being "right"???




deerehauler said:


> I dont wanna know!!




Liar!!  Yes you do, send it to him Dougie!!


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 18, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ain't nobody ever accused us  of being "right"???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Birds of a feather.....


I DID.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 18, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ain't nobody ever accused us  of being "right"???



True dat


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 18, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> In the PM I told him to tell Mrs HOQ bout it too.
> 
> 
> PM sent.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Ain't nobody ever accused us  of being "right"???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 18, 2010)

Alright My work stretch has come to a end  Yall have a great weekend


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 18, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Alright My work stretch has come to a end  Yall have a great weekend


Enjoy your time off.


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 18, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Hope that did make you think any less of me.



You do have skills like quacker said


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 18, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> In the PM I told him to tell Mrs HOQ bout it too.
> 
> 
> PM sent.



She forgot her password a loooooong time ago!!




deerehauler said:


>





Ruuuuuun DJ, ruuuuuuuuuuuuuuun!!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 18, 2010)

C'ya DJ


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 18, 2010)

Rut Roh, fiber bar just kicked in...


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 18, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Rut Roh, fiber bar just kicked in...



Library time


----------



## Hankus (Jun 18, 2010)

WAKEY WAKEY HANDS OFF SNAKEY


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 18, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> She forgot her password a loooooong time ago!!


Don't give her yours.



Hooked On Quack said:


> Rut Roh, fiber bar just kicked in...


Take some TP with ya this time I aint gona bring you some again not after last time.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 18, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Library time





Whewww!!




We gotta get some new reading material I've read everything in there at least 3 times...


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 18, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whewww!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can always READ them texts I sent ya.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 18, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> You can always READ them texts I sent ya.



post#689


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 18, 2010)

Hankus said:


> WAKEY WAKEY HANDS OFF SNAKEY


Mornin HankTell my uncle Ron I said what up. Bet he hates then 8s and having to work on Friday.


Jeff Raines said:


> post#689


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 18, 2010)

Hankus said:


> WAKEY WAKEY HANDS OFF SNAKEY



Moanin Stankus!!




dougefresh said:


> You can always READ them texts I sent ya.





READ??  There ain't nuttin to read, just purty pictures...


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 18, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> READ??  There ain't nuttin to read, just purty pictures...


Thanks Misty, now SGG gona find out and take my textin privlages away.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 18, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Thanks Misty, now SGG gona find out and take my textin privlages away.





I don't see why, they're just purty pictures of deer...


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 18, 2010)

My partner is on hulu.com watching vids from his family reuni...I mean cops

Can't stand that show


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 18, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I don't see why, they're just purty pictures of deer...



You get the one of that fox and bobcat fighting?


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 18, 2010)

Morning all you anonymous folks.....


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 18, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Morning all you anonymous folks.....



Mornin fishin reel buddy.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 18, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Morning all you anonymous folks.....



Shhhh mornin


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 18, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Mornin fishin reel buddy.




SSG told ya ......I think I got enough parts to open a shop....


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 18, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Shhhh mornin



Go back to sleep Jeff....I'll wake ya when the trout are biting....well maybe


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 18, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Go back to sleep Jeff....I'll wake ya when the trout are biting....well maybe



Okay,but make sure they are at least 10 inches


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 18, 2010)

I been sittin here for the last 30 minutes thinkin it was Saturday!

Mornin JM and the rest of ya'll.

Read your Pms Quack!

Bye ya'll!


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 18, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Okay,but make sure they are at least 10 inches



No problem...I will use the fish stretcher to make them that big


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 18, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> I been sittin here for the last 30 minutes thinkin it was Saturday!
> 
> Mornin JM and the rest of ya'll.
> 
> ...



Morning Chuck....If you sent PM's to Quack you must be bored


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 18, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> No problem...I will use the fish stretcher to make them that big



Cool,but stretch'em slow.Them ones we was catching would come out like tater chips


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 18, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Cool,but stretch'em slow.Them ones we was catching would come out like tater chips



Tater chips....not likely,we could read a paper thru them if we stretched them to 10 inch


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 18, 2010)

Mornin' Drivelers!!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 18, 2010)

mornin ya'll..... how's the weather so far?


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 18, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Mornin' Drivelers!!!




Morning



YaraG. said:


> mornin ya'll..... how's the weather so far?



HOT


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 18, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> SSG told ya ......I think I got enough parts to open a shop....


You might be getting a PM from me later. Ol boy is gona bring some reels in tonight for me to look at.



chuckb7718 said:


> I been sittin here for the last 30 minutes thinkin it was Saturday!
> 
> Mornin JM and the rest of ya'll.
> 
> ...


What up Chuck, Bye Chuck.



bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Mornin' Drivelers!!!


Mornin Bro


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 18, 2010)

Gotta a cup of coffee, fixin to pack soon.....after I get some motivation 
So......was the beer debate ever resolved yesterday?


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 18, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> You might be getting a PM from me later. Ol boy is gona bring some reels in tonight for me to look at.




Let me know what ya need....How long you been fixing them?


----------



## Hankus (Jun 18, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Mornin HankTell my uncle Ron I said what up. Bet he hates then 8s and having to work on Friday.



hates em and goin in on bout 4 hours sleep after stayin up to watch the celtics lose___________whew do I feel sorry for them boys


----------



## Hankus (Jun 18, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> So......was the beer debate ever resolved yesterday?



mine was




I'm uncultured, but I like beer and lots of it so I'll jus have to tote the  for drinkin "sub-par" beers


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 18, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Let me know what ya need....How long you been fixing them?


Sence I was a teenage and couldn't afford to go get new ones. Ended up enjoying it and have never stoped. Don't have many spare parts just order what I need most of the time.



Hankus said:


> hates em and goin in on bout 4 hours sleep after stayin up to watch the celtics lose___________whew do I feel sorry for them boys


He aint gona be worth killin, well even on a good night sleep he aint worth killin.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 18, 2010)

off to werk  yall jus open the next one without me ya hear


----------



## Hankus (Jun 18, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> He aint gona be worth killin, well even on a good night sleep he aint worth killin.



if bullets was worth 3 cent he wouldn't be worth the nickel to shoost him today


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 18, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Sence I was a teenage and couldn't afford to go get new ones. Ended up enjoying it and have never stoped. Don't have many spare parts just order what I need most of the time.




I started after taking one in for repair...The shop closed and the landlord sold all the stuff without notifying the owners,that was in 86 or so....I had one of my friends come down to do some work on post,he called me and asked if I could fix his while he was here.....

I ended up getting alot of bulk lots of parts on Ebay,got them cheap so it was worth it.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 18, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> I been sittin here for the last 30 minutes thinkin it was Saturday!
> 
> Mornin JM and the rest of ya'll.
> 
> ...



See ya Chuck, I thought I responded???




jmfauver said:


> Morning Chuck....If you sent PM's to Quack you must be bored




My PM's are quite informative and entertaining, thank you!




Hankus said:


> mine was
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I'm right there with ya bro!!  I'll try a new beer from time to time, but day in and day out I'll stick with da Bud Light!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 18, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> but day in and day out I'll stick with da Bud Light!


 
Pasturized Clydsedale urine...


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 18, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> My PM's are quite informative and entertaining, thank you!



How would I know....I ain't ever got one


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 18, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Pasturized Clydsedale urine...


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 18, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Pasturized Clydsedale urine...



believe I am seeing a pattern developing....... comparisons of beer and the different breeds of equine are recurrent.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 18, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> believe I am seeing a pattern developing....... comparisons of beer and the different breeds of equine are recurrent.


 
Only for the beer that has equestrian origins, instead of being born of hops.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 18, 2010)

.......... Whinny......


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 18, 2010)

slip said:


> in his defence i think thats his wifes side of the fridge...organic beer?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I didnt forget about ya!! 



slip said:


> yeah Boss and MC, i was just playin with yall....i would expect yall to do the same if given the chance.



I know it!  


OlAlabama said:


> BBQBOSS said:
> 
> 
> > That's my wife.  Supper.  Was good, but the whole time I was thinkin bout your banning me from your Que.  You mean it Boss?  Granted, you got the right to refuse business to anyone, cept me!  Was just messin with you Boss.  AND bottom line, wish I had a fridge that looked like yours.
> ...


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 18, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Ok, you can have a sammich... maybe.



See there you go having to apologize for being mean again.....


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 18, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> See there you go having to apologize for being mean again.....



No que fer you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  More for me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 18, 2010)

Slow learners aren't they?


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 18, 2010)

mornin


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 18, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> mornin


 
Catchin that bass musta got you really excited,,,,,,,,,,looks like you pee'd all over yourself in that pic..


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 18, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Slow learners aren't they?



VERY!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 18, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> HOT


ty ty ty.....


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Pasturized Clydsedale urine...


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 18, 2010)

Good Morning Boys!


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 18, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Catchin that bass musta got you really excited,,,,,,,,,,looks like you pee'd all over yourself in that pic..



o shut up i was wading in the water wen i caute it


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 18, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> o shut up i was wading in the water wen i caute it



So you noodled it?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 18, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> So you noodled it?


 
He was worm fishing....


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 18, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> So you noodled it?



oh lawd!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 18, 2010)

morning, OFH/Yara/Miguel/BBQBOSS/Seth/JM/Timmay/ and Sugarbritches! Got the coffee brewing and its the start of an on-call weekend at the Big House.
350+ posts since i went to bed last night. No wonder these Dribble threads only last a couple of days now.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 18, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He was worm fishing....



cleaning coffee off my keyboard!!!!


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 18, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> So you noodled it?



no i was using a rod and reel it got caute up in the grass and it wouldent go anywere so i waded out and got






....how do u noodle a bass


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 18, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> morning, OFH/Yara/Miguel/BBQBOSS/Seth/JM/Timmay/ and Sugarbritches! Got the coffee brewing and its the start of an on-call weekend at the Big House.
> 350+ posts since i went to bed last night. No wonder these Dribble threads only last a couple of days now.



mornin sir...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 18, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> So you noodled it?



I thought he waded out and picked up a floating dead fish?


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 18, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> morning, OFH/Yara/Miguel/BBQBOSS/Seth/JM/Timmay/ and Sugarbritches! Got the coffee brewing and its the start of an on-call weekend at the Big House.
> 350+ posts since i went to bed last night. No wonder these Dribble threads only last a couple of days now.



BAMA...... glad I'm done at the BH for the week......


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 18, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> mornin sir...



you gotta drop the "Sir".  <<< light spanking


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 18, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> no i was using a rod and reel it got caute up in the grass and it wouldent go anywere so i waded out and got
> 
> 
> 
> ...



don't go there Miguel, OFH.................


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 18, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> BAMA...... glad I'm done at the BH for the week......



whatta you mean your DONE? We got work to do today!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 18, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> cleaning coffee off my keyboard!!!!


 
Sorry Bro'



rhbama3 said:


> I thought he waded out and picked up a floating dead fish?


 
That's what I thought. If it was dead then why was he using a worm??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 18, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> don't go there Miguel, OFH.................


 
Sorry midget, already did...


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 18, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> ....how do u noodle a bass



somebody will be brave enough to tell ya


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 18, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He was worm fishing....







rhbama3 said:


> morning, OFH/Yara/Miguel/BBQBOSS/Seth/JM/Timmay/ and Sugarbritches! Got the coffee brewing and its the start of an on-call weekend at the Big House.
> 350+ posts since i went to bed last night. No wonder these Dribble threads only last a couple of days now.



Good morning Sweet Robert!

Don't you miss doing the Daily Driveler...



bluegrassbowhntr said:


> cleaning coffee off my keyboard!!!!







Seth carter said:


> no i was using a rod and reel it got caute up in the grass and it wouldent go anywere so i waded out and got
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ask your father, he noodles bass all the time.



rhbama3 said:


> I thought he waded out and picked up a floating dead fish?


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 18, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> you gotta drop the "Sir".  <<< light spanking



Sorry just a respect thing with me. Won't happen again Doc.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 18, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Good morning Sweet Robert!
> 
> Don't you miss doing the Daily Driveler...
> 
> ...



yall are messed up


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 18, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Sorry just a respect thing with me. Won't happen again Doc.



accepted


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 18, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Good morning Sweet Robert!
> 
> Don't you miss doing the Daily Driveler...
> 
> ...



Morning, Sweetie!!
Sometimes i miss it, but not lately. 
Noodling Bass is hard, but you always have that rush after a good noodling experience. 
oh lawd, i need more coffee.....


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 18, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> No que fer you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  More for me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




So I don't have to bring any of my spices to FPG...Is that what your telling me...no problem....Now get back to cooking 




rhbama3 said:


> morning, OFH/Yara/Miguel/BBQBOSS/Seth/JM/Timmay/ and Sugarbritches! Got the coffee brewing and its the start of an on-call weekend at the Big House.
> 350+ posts since i went to bed last night. No wonder these Dribble threads only last a couple of days now.




Morning


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 18, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sorry Bro'
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I thought. If it was dead then why was he using a worm??



the worm....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 18, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> yall are messed up


 
Just plain Sith..


Yara!!!! that t-shirt,,,,,,,,,,,tsk tsk tsk...


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 18, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yara!!!! that t-shirt,,,,,,,,,,,tsk tsk tsk...



That all she doing


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 18, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> accepted


 
She wasn't talking to you HOBBIT......


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 18, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Sorry just a respect thing with me. Won't happen again Doc.



Respect????.....Him????


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 18, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> She wasn't talking to you HOBBIT......



You in a bad mood still Miguel....You whipping everyone this morning....Leave poor seth alone you know he usually ain't up at this hour


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 18, 2010)

miguel cervantes said:


> yara!!!! That t-shirt,,,,,,,,,,,tsk tsk tsk...



ekop em ?


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 18, 2010)

Got some stuff to take care of today.....catch ya'll later!


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 18, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> She wasn't talking to you HOBBIT......



i accepted her freind reqest ya idjit


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 18, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> You in a bad mood still Miguel....You whipping everyone this morning....Leave poor seth alone you know he usually ain't up at this hour


 

They aren't whippins they are love pats.... You want one??


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 18, 2010)

cats are stupiid


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 18, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> You in a bad mood still Miguel....You whipping everyone this morning....Leave poor seth alone you know he usually ain't up at this hour



No.....that's just Miguel, He also has a "self esteem improvement video" too


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 18, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Got some stuff to take care of today.....catch ya'll later!


 
Later Tater...



Seth carter said:


> i accepted her freind reqest ya idjit


 
When her meds wear off she'll realize what she has done and retract it...


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 18, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> They aren't whippins they are love pats.... You want one??




Try it and you may find a bear in your camper at FPG


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 18, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> No.....that's just Miguel, He also has a "self esteem improvement video" too


 
Actually I'm done with that one and am on to the sequel. It isn't as informative..


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 18, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Later Tater...
> 
> 
> 
> When her meds wear off she'll realize what she has done and retract it...



and the hits keep on rolling.......


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 18, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Try it and you may find a bear in your camper at FPG



a bear what


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 18, 2010)

quote=jmfauver;5035391]Try it and you may find a bear in your camper at FPG[/quote]

I'm bringin the Renegade to the FPG, you can't get into Ft Knox on wheels...[


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 18, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> quote=jmfauver;5035391]Try it and you may find a bear in your camper at FPG


 
I'm bringin the Renegade to the FPG, you can't get into Ft Knox on wheels...View attachment 535475[[/QUOTE]

Party Wagon......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 18, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:
			
		

> Party Wagon......


 

How DO you guys keep screwing up the quote feature so much...

OK, off for SSS then hopefully gettin the AC fixed and off to work.. Have a good one JM, Yara, OFH, Robert, Timmaay, Seth and anyone else that shows up between the time of typing this and posting it..


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 18, 2010)

sigh.....
Time to hit the shower and head to work. See ya'll later!


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 18, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> quote=jmfauver;5035391]Try it and you may find a bear in your camper at FPG


 
I'm bringin the Renegade to the FPG, you can't get into Ft Knox on wheels...View attachment 535475[[/QUOTE]

You have obviously never seen the damage a bear can do


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 18, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> seth is awsome..



yes i am


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm out.......got stuff to do. Y'all have a good one!!!


----------



## OlAlabama (Jun 18, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> because there are a lot of people who think that Capital punishment is inhumane and does not deter anyone from committing crime. The fact that it is a convicted murderer doesn't matter.
> I think Ron White said it best:
> In texas, if you kill somebody, we'll kill you back!!



x2.  Don't mess with Texas.



slip said:


> folks, i've got a question.
> 
> why are some people against the death penalty, when someone is in prison for life, never a chance of getting out?
> 
> ...



At the least, make all incarcirated work for a living just like the rest of us.  PUT UM TOO WORK. Build Cloths factories or Cotton gins or work places, in jails and prisions and git "Made in USA" back on some of our stuff!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 18, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> accepted


and your parents are dropping ya off on the 25th so I can poke at ya personally


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just plain Sith..
> 
> 
> Yara!!!! that t-shirt,,,,,,,,,,,tsk tsk tsk...


Ahem.... "Poke me i'm done" is the saying when sick, riiiiight.


jmfauver said:


> That all she doing





bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Respect????.....Him????


I'm not touchin it, im not touchin it, im not touchin it 


Jeff Raines said:


> ekop em ?





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Later Tater...
> 
> 
> 
> When her meds wear off she'll realize what she has done and retract it...


Hey i'm not complaining at all... it's pick on Seth day not pick on Jersey day


Seth carter said:


> yes i am


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 18, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> and your parents are dropping ya off on the 25th so I can poke at ya personally
> 
> Ahem.... "Poke me i'm done" is the saying when sick, riiiiight.
> 
> ...



what


----------



## Bitteroot (Jun 18, 2010)

This message is hidden because Seth carter is on your ignore list



I don't know why this is happening.....


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 18, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> o shut up i was wading in the water wen i caute it


Skipping school to go fishing again?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 18, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Pasturized Clydsedale urine...



Why you always hatin on somebody??  I'm gonna give you a Washington County Attitude Ocurrence when you get down here...




jmfauver said:


> How would I know....I ain't ever got one




Hang on bro, I got sumpin special JUST for u!!




Seth carter said:


> mornin



'Moanin son...




Miguel Cervantes said:


> Catchin that bass musta got you really excited,,,,,,,,,,looks like you pee'd all over yourself in that pic..



For the VERY last time, LEAVE my boy ALONE!!




OutFishHim said:


> Good Morning Boys!





OutFishHim said:


> Good morning Sweet Robert!
> 
> Don't you miss doing the Daily Driveler...
> 
> ...




I'ma  "noodler"??





Seth carter said:


> i accepted her freind reqest ya idjit



Get 'em boy !!  Don't take no junk from a Mehican...




Seth carter said:


> yes i am





I tell you what, between YDC and Summer school my child is gonna be awright...


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 18, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> what



I'm too sick to explain...... good lawd boy pay attention and if not pay someone to pay attention for ya


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 18, 2010)

...............good god almighty...............


----------



## Keebs (Jun 18, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> ...............good god almighty...............



I still like..................................














the infamous words of BKA 
















Sweet Baby Jesus!!!!!!!!! 














Welcome to FRIDAY, Folks!!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 18, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> ...............good god almighty...............



mornin .....


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I still like..................................
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mornin Keebs....


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 18, 2010)

Ohhh!!!!!!
WOW's in da house!!!
Kebo yelling, Tuffy pondering, and Yara cracking a whip! Gonna be a good day!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2010)

Mornin' Folks!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 18, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Mornin Keebs....


Hope you're feeling better! 



rhbama3 said:


> Ohhh!!!!!!
> WOW's in da house!!!
> Kebo yelling, Tuffy pondering, and Yara cracking a whip! Gonna be a good day!


 just here for your entertainment, as always! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' Folks!!!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 18, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Ohhh!!!!!!
> WOW's in da house!!!
> Kebo yelling, Tuffy pondering, and Yara cracking a whip! Gonna be a good day!


That almost sounded like "the driveler" woohoo


Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' Folks!!!!



Mornin....


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hope you're feeling better!
> 
> 
> just here for your entertainment, as always!



Ty sweetie....


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hope you're feeling better!
> 
> 
> just here for your entertainment, as always!



can i borrow some garlic?


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 18, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Ohhh!!!!!!
> WOW's in da house!!!
> Kebo yelling, Tuffy pondering, and Yara cracking a whip! Gonna be a good day!





Annnnnnnnnnnd today is different because....


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 18, 2010)

I am waiting........... For the old people to disperse into their own personal areas............ Then I will begin to listen to youtube, on these nifty dandy big speakers..... from the laptop  they are gonna be so irritated with me today


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 18, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Annnnnnnnnnnd today is different because....



Hey  i'm still in da room ya know!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hope you're feeling better!
> 
> 
> just here for your entertainment, as always!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 18, 2010)

Question for everyone.... where do ya'll get all them nifty smileys??????


----------



## Keebs (Jun 18, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> can i borrow some garlic?


  







Hooked On Quack said:


> Annnnnnnnnnnd today is different because....


----------



## Keebs (Jun 18, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


>


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 18, 2010)

dang it wheres snowbaby? She knows all the links to the songs i like. 

Oh I know she prolly just fell asleep. grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 18, 2010)

I`ll tell ya`ll if and when it`s a good mornin`!!! Dadgummit!!!  




Mornin`....


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 18, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I`ll tell ya`ll if and when it`s a good mornin`!!! Dadgummit!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy nic!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 18, 2010)

Good mornin` Christina.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 18, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I`ll tell ya`ll if and when it`s a good mornin`!!! Dadgummit!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Heeyyyyy Nic, now you KNOW it is, 'cause it's FRIDAY, darlin'!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Now quit your growlin'!


----------



## StriperAddict (Jun 18, 2010)

Nic,
Mornin' grouch!






YaraG. said:


> Question for everyone.... where do ya'll get all them nifty smileys??????


 

Right click over any of 'em and select 'properties' and you'll have the link where it came from


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 18, 2010)

And good mornin` to you too, Miss Keebs.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 18, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> And good mornin` to you too, Miss Keebs.


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 18, 2010)

StriperAddict said:


> Nic,
> Mornin' grouch!
> 
> 
> ...


OH MY, you should have never said that


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 18, 2010)

Heres nic in the mornings.


----------



## Bitteroot (Jun 18, 2010)

I really hate Mondays.......






but ont he other hand.... FLOSSY MAE comes home today!!!!


----------



## StriperAddict (Jun 18, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> Heres nic in the mornings.


 
Lawdy,

I've created a monster


literally!!


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 18, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> can i borrow some garlic?



I thought you were workin' today. 

Howdy everyone. Just sittin' here tryin' to get motivated to pack and head to FL. If anyone see's my get up and go, please send it back to me.


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 18, 2010)

StriperAddict said:


> Lawdy,
> 
> I've created a monster
> 
> ...



now why did you say that?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> OH MY, you should have never said that



I'll drink to that!!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 18, 2010)

StriperAddict said:


> Nic,
> Mornin' grouch!
> 
> 
> ...









Nicodemus said:


> I`ll tell ya`ll if and when it`s a good mornin`!!! Dadgummit!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it now????


Bubbette said:


> I thought you were workin' today.
> 
> Howdy everyone. Just sittin' here tryin' to get motivated to pack and head to FL. If anyone see's my get up and go, please send it back to me.


Mornin Mrs.Bubbette...


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 18, 2010)

I just know I am being watched by some weird person..............


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 18, 2010)

For those of ya who don't know.... TG had to put his puppy down and is in bad shape. If ya'll can send him some luv, I think it would help.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 18, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> For those of ya who don't know.... TG had to put his puppy down and is in bad shape. If ya'll can send him some luv, I think it would help.



Will do!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 18, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> I thought you were workin' today.
> 
> Howdy everyone. Just sittin' here tryin' to get motivated to pack and head to FL. If anyone see's my get up and go, please send it back to me.


Dennis is doing the case and i'm waiting on an ortopedic case to start. Let me know when you leave town so i can start looking for a date this weekend. 


Tuffdawg said:


> I just know I am being watched by some weird person..............


I've been called worse.....


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 18, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> For those of ya who don't know.... TG had to put his puppy down and is in bad shape. If ya'll can send him some luv, I think it would help.



oh man, thats awful!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Will do!



Ty Keebs.... look at his facebook page.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 18, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> oh man, thats awful!



It broke my heart to hear him on the phone last night.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> I just know I am being watched by some weird person..............










YaraG. said:


> For those of ya who don't know.... TG had to put his puppy down and is in bad shape. If ya'll can send him some luv, I think it would help.



Sorry to hear that Yara!!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 18, 2010)

I'd hate to be one of the water plant operators in Augusta.
If the falsifying reports proves to be true,someone could be looking at jail time.
http://chronicle.augusta.com/news/g...usations-spill-out-water-treatment-plant-case


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## Seth carter (Jun 18, 2010)

this reminds me of drivling


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2010)

Wow...this place is rolling right along!!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 18, 2010)

what it is?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 18, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Wow...this place is rolling right along!!!!










BBQBOSS said:


> what it is?


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jun 18, 2010)

I think I just came upon a smiley war.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 18, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> what it is?


----------



## jsullivan03 (Jun 18, 2010)

Wow....attack of the smilies today huh?  

Happy Friday Yall!  Truck is packed and I'm headed to the mountains in 4 more hours.


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## jsullivan03 (Jun 18, 2010)

*...alright, i'll join in the fun.*


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 18, 2010)

Hody folks. Just making a fly by while the gettins good


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 18, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> I'd hate to be one of the water plant operators in Augusta.
> If the falsifying reports proves to be true,someone could be looking at jail time.
> http://chronicle.augusta.com/news/g...usations-spill-out-water-treatment-plant-case



Jeff,

This all stems from the management not firing all the employees that got caught forging time cards.( They were checking in other who were not at work so they got credit)...I think the latest is someone who wold have moved up had the firings that were done upheld by the board,now they are trying to get them fired one way or another....


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 18, 2010)

Me tomorrow






What I hope to catch


----------



## Keebs (Jun 18, 2010)

turtlebug said:


>










SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I think I just came upon a smiley war.










jsullivan03 said:


> Wow....attack of the smilies today huh?
> 
> Happy Friday Yall!  Truck is packed and I'm headed to the mountains in 4 more hours.










Redneck Maguiver said:


> Hody folks. Just making a fly by while the gettins good


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 18, 2010)

There I go again scarring everyone


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 18, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> There I go again scarring everyone


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 18, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


>



I do it all the time


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 18, 2010)

Work time is soon,then happy Saturday.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 18, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Work time is soon,then happy Saturday.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 18, 2010)

Hotter`n fire...


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 18, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Hotter`n fire...



what is?


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


>



I see you


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 18, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> what is?




 the weather....


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 18, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> what is?





The temperature outside. Thinkin` about goin` to the creek and dive in.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 18, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Hotter`n fire...


yeah it is! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







jmfauver said:


> I see you



yeah? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ready to use dat pitchfork on my co-worker today!


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 18, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> the weather....



oh


----------



## slip (Jun 18, 2010)

mornin folks.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 18, 2010)

slip said:


> mornin folks.



Hey Moppett!!  How ya doin today?


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> ready to use dat pitchfork on my co-worker today!



Use it someone it will make you feel better




slip said:


> mornin folks.



Morning slip


----------



## Keebs (Jun 18, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Use it someone it will make you feel better
> 
> Morning slip



Oh how I wish I could!!!  Gggrrrrr, it wouldn't do for me to be able to post what I'm feeling right now!


----------



## slip (Jun 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hey Moppett!!  How ya doin today?


i is good. slept in to late though.


jmfauver said:


> Morning slip



what up dood.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 18, 2010)

slip said:


> i is good. slept in to late though.








 don't you always?!?!


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Oh how I wish I could!!!  Gggrrrrr, it wouldn't do for me to be able to post what I'm feeling right now!



Go ahead and hit me with it...I gives ya permission,but only cause 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






slip said:


> i is good. slept in to late though.
> 
> 
> what up dood.



You always sleep in too late...

I am good got the truck packed for fishing in the AM....Maybe another big gar will give me a workout


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 18, 2010)

if we put as much time in other things as we do searching for that perfect smiley, we could probably actually be pretty productive people.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 18, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Go ahead and hit me with it...I gives ya permission,but only cause



Aaww thanks, but that's just it, I am NOT the "violent" type what so ever, I cry THEN I gets to running my mouth, THEN I say stuff I shouldn't THEN it gets ugly, soooo, I just keep it in & cry when it gets too much, have a pity party & move on (until the next day when she starts her mess!) gawd I'll hush!


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 18, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> if we put as much time in other things as we do searching for that perfect smiley, we could probably actually be pretty productive people.



 I got off work at 11am w/ 55hrs in,and starting Monday I go on call 24x7x365


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 18, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> I got off work at 11am w/ 55hrs in,and starting Monday I go on call 24x7x365



why do i feel as if I just got smacked upside the head?


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Aaww thanks, but that's just it, I am NOT the "violent" type what so ever, I cry THEN I gets to running my mouth, THEN I say stuff I shouldn't THEN it gets ugly, soooo, I just keep it in & cry when it gets too much, have a pity party & move on (until the next day when she starts her mess!) gawd I'll hush!



Then I'll send ya this


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 18, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> I got off work at 11am w/ 55hrs in,and starting Monday I go on call 24x7x365





That is a very real aggravation!


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 18, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> why do i feel as if I just got smacked upside the head?



Did I do that.....




Sorry I get grumpy when I don't get enough sleep


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 18, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> That is a very real aggravation!



Tell me about it I found out last Friday....My boss was not going to call me until this week to tell me,so now I got the whole base to cover by my self.....I hate computers


----------



## Keebs (Jun 18, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> if we put as much time in other things as we do searching for that perfect smiley, we could probably actually be pretty productive people.


 true, true! 



jmfauver said:


> I got off work at 11am w/ 55hrs in,and starting Monday I go on call 24x7x365


You B a MAJOR Multi-tasker!!!!! 



jmfauver said:


> Then I'll send ya this


awwwtanksdarlin'! 



jmfauver said:


> Did I do that.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who don't???



jmfauver said:


> Tell me about it I found out last Friday....My boss was not going to call me until this week to tell me,so now I got the whole base to cover by my self.....I hate computers



 NOT NICE!!


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You B a MAJOR Multi-tasker!!!!!
> 
> 
> awwwtanksdarlin'!
> ...



I just a sucker is what I am...

You ever need one I got one for ya 

I thought it really nice that I called him for something else and he mentioned it in passing


----------



## slip (Jun 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> don't you always?!?!


cant anymore, gotta get up at 10am and stay up now.


jmfauver said:


> Go ahead and hit me with it...I gives ya permission,but only cause
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 pics. 


Keebs said:


> Aaww thanks, but that's just it, I am NOT the "violent" type what so ever, I cry THEN I gets to running my mouth, THEN I say stuff I shouldn't THEN it gets ugly, soooo, I just keep it in & cry when it gets too much, have a pity party & move on (until the next day when she starts her mess!) gawd I'll hush!



aw man Keebs, they dont let yall bring ear plugs to work? or....duck tape?


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 18, 2010)

howdy


----------



## Keebs (Jun 18, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> I just a sucker is what I am...
> 
> You ever need one I got one for ya
> 
> I thought it really nice that I called him for something else and he mentioned it in passing


He's the "slick willy" type, huh?  Wonder how he'd like that thrown on HIM??  I have a great boss, even though he can't "control" the wicked witc, I mean Office Manager any better, he wouldn't/hasn't pulled anything like that on me, yet...........



slip said:


> cant anymore, gotta get up at 10am and stay up now.
> 
> pics.
> 
> ...



Because of the new meds?? 
Shoot, I could drown her out with my music on my computer, but she's the "silent witchy type", snippy remarks, always trying to find other's mistakes, I could go on & on


----------



## Keebs (Jun 18, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> howdy


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


>


----------



## slip (Jun 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> He's the "slick willy" type, huh?  Wonder how he'd like that thrown on HIM??  I have a great boss, even though he can't "control" the wicked witc, I mean Office Manager any better, he wouldn't/hasn't pulled anything like that on me, yet...........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yup. take em at 10am 3pm and 10pm, cant lay down for 2 hours after i take it so...

oh, she just needs a permanent attitude adjustment huh?

put poppers under her seat.


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> He's the "slick willy" type, huh?  Wonder how he'd like that thrown on HIM??  I have a great boss, even though he can't "control" the wicked witc, I mean Office Manager any better, he wouldn't/hasn't pulled anything like that on me, yet...........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He just forgets to tell us stuff,since he does not see us daily ( he is in MD),he forgets we are his employees...other then that he does a good job


Slip keep an eye on your habit changes w/ new meds.....


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 18, 2010)

slip said:


> yup. take em at 10am 3pm and 10pm, cant lay down for 2 hours after i take it so...
> 
> oh, she just needs a permanent attitude adjustment huh?
> 
> put poppers under her seat.



I like the use of the poppers Slip


----------



## slip (Jun 18, 2010)

wow

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 22 (2 members and 20 guests)


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 18, 2010)

slip said:


> wow
> 
> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 22 (2 members and 20 guests)



i bet they think were crazy


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 18, 2010)

slip said:


> wow
> 
> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 22 (2 members and 20 guests)



I say that as well......


----------



## Keebs (Jun 18, 2010)

slip said:


> yup. take em at 10am 3pm and 10pm, cant lay down for 2 hours after i take it so...
> 
> oh, she just needs a permanent attitude adjustment huh?
> 
> put poppers under her seat.


Just do what you need to concerning the meds, ya hear?? 
 OH MAN.......... what an IDEA!!!!!!!!! 



jmfauver said:


> He just forgets to tell us stuff,since he does not see us daily ( he is in MD),he forgets we are his employees...other then that he does a good job
> 
> 
> Slip keep an eye on your habit changes w/ new meds.....


gotcha! 
See slip, I ain't the only one..................... 



jmfauver said:


> I like the use of the poppers Slip


    



slip said:


> wow
> 
> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 22 (2 members and 20 guests)



We PopUlar, WE Pop - U - LAR!!


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> We PopUlar, WE Pop - U - LAR!!


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 18, 2010)

heloo all gests lookin at this thread


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 18, 2010)

slip said:


> wow
> 
> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 22 (2 members and 20 guests)



shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh those guest are the stalkers.  i know of one.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 18, 2010)

i walked in on a smiley war.........just great.
Which one of you idjits told Tuffy and JM  where the "millions-o-smileys" website was?  <<< standard issue smiley


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 18, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> i walked in on a smiley war.........just great.
> Which one of you idjits told Tuffy and JM  where the "millions-o-smileys" website was? <<<standard issue smiley



Heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy ROBERT!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 18, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> i bet they think were crazy


sad thing is, we KNOW we are!   



jmfauver said:


>






Seth carter said:


> heloo all gests lookin at this thread



*TRANSLATION:*
_*Hello all guests looking at our Driveler thread, no we are not aliens, well, *__except seth_..............


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> sad thing is, we KNOW we are!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 18, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> Heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy ROBERT!!!!



hiya, Tuffbabe! 
beeper just went off, gotta run!


----------



## slip (Jun 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> We PopUlar, WE Pop - U - LAR!!



dont pop - me - thar


----------



## Keebs (Jun 18, 2010)

slip said:


> dont pop - me - thar



ooopps, sorry 'bout that Moppett, you ok darlin'??


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 18, 2010)

slip said:


> dont pop - me - thar


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 18, 2010)

can i do the new drivler


----------



## slip (Jun 18, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> can i do the new drivler



you'll break the internet.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 18, 2010)

slip said:


> you'll break the internet.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 18, 2010)

slip said:


> you'll break the internet.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 18, 2010)

Howdy drivelers...


----------



## StriperAddict (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 18, 2010)

Yo Keebster...getting up early Sunday...right?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 18, 2010)

StriperAddict said:


>


 on tap at Woody's now?!?!? 



boneboy96 said:


> Yo Keebster...getting up early Sunday...right?



 chk your pm's!!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 18, 2010)

Hi


----------



## OlAlabama (Jun 18, 2010)

slip said:


> you'll break the internet.



Didn't break but we been infected......with a bug.


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 18, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> i walked in on a smiley war.........just great.
> Which one of you idjits told Tuffy and JM  where the "millions-o-smileys" website was?  <<< standard issue smiley



I already knew where some were...they just showed me where more were...so


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 18, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> can i do the new drivler



You were supposed to do one but noooooooooooo you had to up and disappear


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm melting, I'm melting,I'm melting!!!!


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 18, 2010)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Hi








 Well hello there!!!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 18, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> Well hello there!!!!!



They picking on us Tuffy!!!!!!!


----------



## slip (Jun 18, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I'm melting, I'm melting,I'm melting!!!!



your not the only one.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 18, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> Well hello there!!!!!



Hey Tuffy what ya up to


----------



## Keebs (Jun 18, 2010)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Hi


You home?!?!? 



OlAlabama said:


> Didn't break but we been infected...View attachment 535551...with a bug.


 



slip said:


> your not the only one.



Block of ICE, add fan, wake up.............


----------



## Keebs (Jun 18, 2010)

Ya'll hold up a minute............ SAY CHEEEEESE!!!







TY!


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 18, 2010)

keebs said:


> ya'll hold up a minute............ Say cheeeeese!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



cheese


Now make sure the camera is working after taking my picture


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You home?!?!?



Yes I am


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Ya'll hold up a minute............ SAY CHEEEEESE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








CHEEEEEEEESE


----------



## slip (Jun 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Block of fan, add fan, wake up.............


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 18, 2010)

can i post the drivlen thread or not


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 18, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> can i post the drivlen thread or not



Ya still got 70 posts to go


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 18, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> can i post the drivlen thread or not



yesyoucanpostinthedribblinthread


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 18, 2010)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Hey Tuffy what ya up to



 I cant tell


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 18, 2010)

Yo...


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 18, 2010)

im.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 18, 2010)

realy


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 18, 2010)

bored


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 18, 2010)

hgmmm


----------



## Keebs (Jun 18, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> cheese
> 
> 
> Now make sure the camera is working after taking my picture


Yep, it is! 



Workin2Hunt said:


> Yes I am






slip said:


>



go back & read it again, I fixed it!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 18, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> cheese
> 
> 
> Now make sure the camera is working after taking my picture







see??


----------



## slip (Jun 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> go back & read it again, I fixed it!



ohh, i thought it was another one of those things like yesterday...


them smilie things are scary though.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Yep, it is!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



rocking horse people eating marshmallow pies


----------



## Keebs (Jun 18, 2010)

slip said:


> ohh, i thought it was another one of those things like yesterday...
> 
> 
> them smilie things are scary though.


yeah? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Seth carter said:


> rocking horse people eating marshmallow pies



What drugs are you on?!?!?


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 18, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> Well hello there!!!!!



So how's my resum'e sweetie doin tonight


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> yeah?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mr city policeman sitting pretty little policeman in a row kookoo kachookookoo kachoo


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 18, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Nnpil_pRUiw&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Nnpil_pRUiw&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 18, 2010)

Workin2Hunt said:


> So how's my resum'e sweetie doin tonight



 Appreciating that fine piece of art on paper that you provided.


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> What drugs are you on?!?!?



He just wants to start the new driveler...


----------



## Keebs (Jun 18, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> He just wants to start the new driveler...



too impatient, Boneboy would just shut it down on him right now............


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 18, 2010)

wen do i  need to start it


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 18, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> wen do i  need to start it



no


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 18, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> Appreciating that fine piece of art on paper that you provided.



It was a fine piece wasn't it?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 18, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> wen do i  need to start it



closer to the end of this one but before someone else beats you to it..........


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 18, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> wen do i  need to start it



In about 50 more posts or so!


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 18, 2010)

Workin2Hunt said:


> It was a fine piece wasn't it?


............................... so much potential..............................


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 18, 2010)

k
..


----------



## Keebs (Jun 18, 2010)

Workin2Hunt said:


> It was a fine piece wasn't it?


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


>



well it was.....


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 18, 2010)

mmmmmm..... Taco Mac.....


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 18, 2010)

Boooooooooored


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 18, 2010)

Im bord


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 18, 2010)

see Seth Now you only got 40 more to go


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 18, 2010)

Workin2Hunt said:


> well it was.....



Yes it is. I have been holding it in my hand staring at it all day. If this thing doesnt get me work, I dont know what will.


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 18, 2010)

Hey keebs if you dont believe me, pm me your email and I will send it too ya to see.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 18, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> Im bord



Want to play tic tac toe... wit me?


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 18, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> mmmmmm..... Taco Mac.....



Plz stay on topic



Tuffdawg said:


> Yes it is. I have been holding it in my hand staring at it all day. If this thing doesnt get me work, I dont know what will.



Might get you a job at the shoe shoe


----------



## StriperAddict (Jun 18, 2010)

Chocolate attack...








but it's sooo hot my bunny melted


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 18, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Want to play tic tac toe... wit me?



Please no go find the smiley pages or something


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 18, 2010)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Plz stay on topic
> 
> 
> 
> Might get you a job at the shoe shoe



Dear god...............


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 18, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Please no go find the smiley pages or something



  Ready Seth


----------



## Turkeypaw (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## jmfauver (Jun 18, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Ready Seth



if you do


----------



## Keebs (Jun 18, 2010)

Workin2Hunt said:


> well it was.....


 I believe ya, I believe ya!! 



Tuffdawg said:


> Yes it is. I have been holding it in my hand staring at it all day. If this thing doesnt get me work, I dont know what will.










Tuffdawg said:


> Hey keebs if you dont believe me, pm me your email and I will send it too ya to see.


see what I told Bobby............... 



Workin2Hunt said:


> Plz stay on topic
> 
> 
> 
> Might get you a job at the *shoe shoe*


You been hanging 'round Kenny on the side agin, ain't ya?!?! 



StriperAddict said:


> Chocolate attack...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 18, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> Dear god...............



I like those and they aint broke yet


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 18, 2010)

Workin2Hunt said:


> I like those and they aint broke yet



Thats cuz they were in your cooler.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 18, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> Thats cuz they were in your cooler.



Only for a little while....


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 18, 2010)

Seth 27 more


----------



## Keebs (Jun 18, 2010)

I WANNA GO HOME!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 18, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Want to play tic tac toe... wit me?



SHURE i think


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 18, 2010)

23 to go.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 18, 2010)

Workin2Hunt said:


> well it was.....



sh-boom sh-boom!!


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 18, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I WANNA GO HOME!!!!!!!!!!!!



Then go


22


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 18, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> if you do


----------



## Keebs (Jun 18, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Then go
> 
> 
> 22



Nooooot, quiet that easy bubbalou!


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 18, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> 23 to go.



can i post it now can i can i


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 18, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> 23 to go.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 18, 2010)

Seth?


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 18, 2010)

YaraG. said:


>


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 18, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> 23 to go.


You are banned from posting on my FB page!!!!


Seth carter said:


> SHURE i think



Setherd.... Center X ....


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 18, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Seth?


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 18, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Seth?



He been bugging us for an hour to let him open the new driveler


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 18, 2010)

Son, are you gonna answer me or not?


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 18, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


>



Here he goes again disappearing when it is time


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 18, 2010)

YaraG. said:


>


 
How's my favorite little Socialist Yankee doing today...


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 18, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Son, are you gonna answer me or not?



He scared of you Nic


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 18, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> He been bugging us for an hour to let him open the new driveler



I think we should let the little feller open it


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 18, 2010)

Workin2Hunt said:


> I think we should let the little feller open it



 I agree. Seth should get a shot. I was gonna take it but I broke a heel..........................


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 18, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Seth?



yes sir


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 18, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> How's my favorite little Socialist Yankee doing today...



You better start being nice the the Yankees or no more


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 18, 2010)

If the little acornhead reads this, I was gonna tell him to do his stuff. That is, if he still wants to start the thread.


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 18, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> yes sir



Open the driveler!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 18, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> If the little acornhead reads this, I was gonna tell him to do his stuff. That is, if he still wants to start the thread.



He responded


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 18, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> I agree. Seth should get a shot. I was gonna take it but I broke a heel..........................



Let the little feller take it cuz if you aint broke a heel yet you aint gonna...BTW...could you get them out of my cooleer...


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 18, 2010)

Nic is gonna kill him


----------



## Tuffdawg (Jun 18, 2010)

yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 18, 2010)

Boy, you`re gonna pay, big time, for that...  Now, ya`ll git!!


----------

